# J6 hearings not be doing that well? ... CREW to Sue



## Delldude

I think they got Him now.



> Former President *Donald Trump*‘s New Jersey golf resort is facing a criminal complaint after the presidential seal was spotted on the course that will host the Saudi-backed LIV tournament.





> Citizens for Reform and Ethics in Washington (CREW) has filed a Justice Department complaint against Trump National Golf Club Bedminster — site of the controversial Saudi-backed LIV Golf series that has drawn protest from 9/11 families and defiant support from Trump — citing chapter and verse they say shows the club is violating federal law by using the presidential seal on golf tee markers that were spotted in an Instagram post:


Criminal Complaint Filed Against Trump NJ Golf Resort


----------



## miketx

Delldude said:


> I think they got Him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Complaint Filed Against Trump NJ Golf Resort


Damn, next it will be a torn off mattress tag!


----------



## Golfing Gator

Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


----------



## Delldude

miketx said:


> Damn, next it will be a torn off mattress tag!


These dems leave no stone unturned.


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


He didn't realize they were in His golf bag.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> He didn't realize they were in His golf bag.



I did not realize golf carts fit into his golf bag.


----------



## MarathonMike

It's awesome how Trump haters are really focused on the important issues facing the country. SOMEBODY SPOTTED A PRESIDENTIAL SEAL AT TRUMP RESORT!!!!! AAAAIIIIEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> I did not realize golf carts fit into his golf bag.


Golf tee markers...few other things.....LOL


----------



## Golfing Gator

Delldude said:


> Golf tee markers



Those to.  But it was displayed on golf carts as well.  It was done by design.

I get that since it was Trump you are not allowed to say anything about it, but it is a cheap use of the presidential seal and we should not allow it.

Now, time for you to shove your head back up Trump's ass.


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> Now, time for you to shove your head back up Trump's ass.


Why thank you for your kind words....


----------



## Rambunctious

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


Shutup karen....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MarathonMike said:


> It's awesome how Trump haters are really focused on the important issues facing the country. SOMEBODY SPOTTED A PRESIDENTIAL SEAL AT TRUMP RESORT!!!!! AAAAIIIIEEEEE!!!!


Rules are rules. You always seem to have an excuse at the ready for why Trump should be allowed to break them.


----------



## Stryder50

Then there is the case for Democrat 'sticky fingers' going back to the Clinton's, if not earlier;
Clinton's Return White House Furniture​...
W A S H I N G T O N, Feb. 8, 2001 -- Former President Clinton and his wife, Sen.Hillary Rodham Clinton, have sent $28,000 worth of household goods back to Washington after questions arose over whether the items were intended as personal gifts or donations to the White House.

“We have been informed that it is being shipped back, and the National Park Service is ready to receive it, take possession of it and take custody of it,” Jim McDaniel, the National Park Service’s liaison to the White House, said Wednesday.

“The property is being returned to government custody until such time that the issues can be resolved. It may well turn outthat that property is rightly the personal property of the Clinton's.”

Giving Back

After they were criticized for taking $190,000 worth of china,flatware, rugs, televisions, sofas and other gifts with them when they left, the Clintons announced last week that they would pay for$86,000 worth of gifts, or nearly half the amount.
...








						Clintons Return White House Furniture
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Stryder50 said:


> Then there is the case for Democrat 'sticky fingers' going back to the Clinton's, if not earlier;
> Clinton's Return White House Furniture​...
> W A S H I N G T O N, Feb. 8, 2001 -- Former President Clinton and his wife, Sen.Hillary Rodham Clinton, have sent $28,000 worth of household goods back to Washington after questions arose over whether the items were intended as personal gifts or donations to the White House.
> 
> “We have been informed that it is being shipped back, and the National Park Service is ready to receive it, take possession of it and take custody of it,” Jim McDaniel, the National Park Service’s liaison to the White House, said Wednesday.
> 
> “The property is being returned to government custody until such time that the issues can be resolved. It may well turn outthat that property is rightly the personal property of the Clinton's.”
> 
> Giving Back
> 
> After they were criticized for taking $190,000 worth of china,flatware, rugs, televisions, sofas and other gifts with them when they left, the Clintons announced last week that they would pay for$86,000 worth of gifts, or nearly half the amount.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintons Return White House Furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


And they immediately complied and returned the items that belonged to the white house.

Quite a contrast to the orange pile of shit. Hell, we had to extract top secret documents from him that he stole from the white house.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Delldude said:


> These dems leave no stone unturned.


We need to do a complete investigation of everything starting from Obamas IRS crimes


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And they immediately complied and returned the items that belonged to the white house.
> 
> Quite a contrast to the orange pile of shit. Hell, we had to extract top secret documents from him that he stole from the white house.


LOL....Those papers worked out well.....lolol

They stole WH furniture just like you GDF low life scum steal everything..


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> Those to.  But it was displayed on golf carts as well.  It was done by design.
> 
> I get that since it was Trump you are not allowed to say anything about it, but it is a cheap use of the presidential seal and we should not allow it.
> 
> Now, time for you to shove your head back up Trump's ass.


He was President. So, why can he not use it again? You do know there have been many movies and TV shows where the Presidential Seal was used. Don't you TDR people have somewhere else to be?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> He was President. So, why can he not use it again? You do know there have been many movies and TV shows where the Presidential Seal was used. Don't you TDR people have somewhere else to be?



Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.  

No president was making money off those movies. 

I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer. 

I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


----------



## 45thPatriot

This 1/6 committee is back firing so much lol all there saying is trump is a bad man lol it’s embarrassing.. trump will look like a god if  no charges are pressed


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

MarathonMike said:


> It's awesome how Trump haters are really focused on the important issues facing the country. SOMEBODY SPOTTED A PRESIDENTIAL SEAL AT TRUMP RESORT!!!!! AAAAIIIIEEEEE!!!!


Look over _there_, not *here*! Fucking magaturd.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Cougarbear said:


> He was President. So, why can he not use it again? You do know there have been many movies and TV shows where the Presidential Seal was used. Don't you TDR people have somewhere else to be?


What are 'TDR people '?


----------



## miketx

Hang on Sloopy said:


> We need to do a complete investigation of everything starting from Obamas IRS crimes


I disagree. Investigations are bull. Just take them down and gitmo them.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


That's funny, no word's for Joe and Hunter eh ?????? You sheeple are so hypocritical that it's flipping hilarious.... You fail..


----------



## beagle9

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> What are 'TDR people '?


Trump Derangement Retards maybe ?


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.
> 
> No president was making money off those movies.
> 
> I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer.
> 
> I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


You TDRs  are the ones that can't let go... You ain't foolin nobody.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

beagle9 said:


> Trump Derangement Retards maybe ?


Perhaps Trump Derangement Rewards. It's a magaturd term, so who knows.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> That's funny, no word's for Joe and Hunter eh ?????? You sheeple are so hypocritical that it's flipping hilarious.... You fail..



Joe and Hunter are using the Presidential seal like this?

Do you have any examples I can see?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Hang on Sloopy said:


> They stole WH furniture


No, they didn't. They didn't understand which were donations to them and which were donations to the white house. The moment they were told, they returned it. That's not stealing. Stealing is what your orange lard and master did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> That's funny, no word's for Joe and Hunter eh ?????? You sheeple are so hypocritical that it's flipping hilarious.... You fail..


Such pathetic whataboutusm. You're not even in control of yourself anymore.


----------



## schmidlap

Delldude said:


> These dems leave no stone unturned.


Oh, my! All those Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders testifying under oath have the RINOs of Trumpery weird worshipers in a tizzy!  

That sleazy fake elector scheme bing exposed must have been greeting with_ buckets_ of ketchup on the wall (that Mexico still won't pay for.)


----------



## Delldude

schmidlap said:


> Oh, my! All those Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders testifying under oath have the RINOs of Trumpery weird worshipers in a tizzy!
> 
> That sleazy fake elector scheme bing exposed must have been greeting with_ buckets_ of ketchup on the wall (that Mexico still won't pay for.)
> 
> View attachment 676179View attachment 676177​


Schmed......keep your hopes up.......

Message from the Boss:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> Schmed......keep your hopes up.......
> 
> Message from the Boss:


So now you're cool with forged electors being submitted to Congress. 

How looooow can he go


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> I did not realize golf carts fit into his golf bag.


There is a lot you don't realize, like the truth when you hear it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> There is a lot you don't realize, like the truth when you hear it.



8 hours since my post and this is the best comeback you can muster?


----------



## BackAgain

Democrats were shocked to learn that President Trump still gets to be called “President” Trump. They are investigating the possibility of arresting him for it. 

They Still feel free to call Clinton “President,” though.  

And they’re talking about Shrillary. 😮


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BackAgain said:


> Democrats were shocked to learn that President Trump still gets to be called “President” Trump.


No, it's about the illegitimate use of the Presidential Seal. One President at a time. Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> 8 hours since my post and this is the best comeback you can muster?


Believe it or not, no one hangs around waiting for your posts.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, it's about the illegitimate use of the Presidential Seal. One President at a time. Pretty basic stuff.


So when are we going to get another actual president?


----------



## BackAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, it's about the illegitimate use of the Presidential Seal. One President at a time. Pretty basic stuff.


Yeah. Genius. Crucial stuff like that is what keeps your attention

You’ve got him THIS time!

But just to help your peevish little petty mind, it seems pretty FUCKING *unlikely* that a former President’s golf cart symbol _violates_ the Federal Law:

18 U.S. Code § 713 - Use of likenesses of the great seal of the United States, the seals of the President and Vice President, the seal of the United States Senate, the seal of the United States House of Representatives, and the seal of the United States Congress​(a)Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BackAgain said:


> Yeah. Genius. Crucial stuff like that is what keeps your attention


Not too much, though, really. Certainly not more than you, apparently. 

It's illegitimate, and it's typical, scummy Trump behavior. Not really big news, I agree. Expected scummy behavior.


----------



## BackAgain

Our resident assclown libtard Trump haters probably don’t even understand that the former President has *not* been charged with a crime. 

😂🤣


----------



## BackAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not too much, though, really. Certainly not more than you, apparently.  Maybe switch to decaf.


Your all worked up *again*, Farty. 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## BackAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rules are rules. You always seem to have an excuse at the ready for why Trump should be allowed to break them.


Poor Farty. He clearly didn’t know what the “rules” are when he posted this nonsense. 

Libtards can’t help being libtarded.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not too much, though, really. Certainly not more than you, apparently.
> 
> It's illegitimate, and it's typical, scummy Trump behavior. Not really big news, I agree. Expected scummy behavior.


And you would be the expert on scummy behavior, just witness all of your posts.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


Comey, McCabe, Brennan, Clapper and Fauci are. So far Hunter is too.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Those to.  But it was displayed on golf carts as well.  It was done by design.
> 
> I get that since it was Trump you are not allowed to say anything about it, but it is a cheap use of the presidential seal and we should not allow it.
> 
> Now, time for you to shove your head back up Trump's ass.


But influence peddling is just fine. That what Biden has done and is still doing,


----------



## Billy_Bob

BackAgain said:


> Yeah. Genius. Crucial stuff like that is what keeps your attention
> 
> You’ve got him THIS time!
> 
> But just to help your peevish little petty mind, it seems pretty FUCKING *unlikely* that a former President’s golf cart symbol _violates_ the Federal Law:
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 713 - Use of likenesses of the great seal of the United States, the seals of the President and Vice President, the seal of the United States Senate, the seal of the United States House of Representatives, and the seal of the United States Congress​(a)Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.


Trump is allowed, as an ex-president, to use the seal.  LOL the left is barking up another tree...  We got him now episode.... we've lost count....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Bob said:


> Trump is allowed, as an ex-president, to use the seal.


He sure isn't.


----------



## BackAgain

Billy_Bob said:


> Trump is allowed, as an ex-president, to use the seal.  LOL the left is barking up another tree...  We got him now episode.... we've lost count....


The libtards are mindnumb hate-filled trolls. 

I wouldn’t nominate Trump for sainthood. But I would vote for him to get re-elected. 

As for Brandon. I wouldn’t want him nominated for sainthood by anybody. He is a vile scumbag of a person. But I absolutely couldn’t vote for him to get re-elected.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He sure isn't.


Clueless as usual....


----------



## BackAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He sure isn't.


Says Farty ^, proving he doesn’t know a damn thing he’s talking about.


----------



## Magnus

Stryder50 said:


> Then there is the case for Democrat 'sticky fingers' going back to the Clinton's, if not earlier;
> Clinton's Return White House Furniture​...
> W A S H I N G T O N, Feb. 8, 2001 -- Former President Clinton and his wife, Sen.Hillary Rodham Clinton, have sent $28,000 worth of household goods back to Washington after questions arose over whether the items were intended as personal gifts or donations to the White House.
> 
> “We have been informed that it is being shipped back, and the National Park Service is ready to receive it, take possession of it and take custody of it,” Jim McDaniel, the National Park Service’s liaison to the White House, said Wednesday.
> 
> “The property is being returned to government custody until such time that the issues can be resolved. It may well turn outthat that property is rightly the personal property of the Clinton's.”
> 
> Giving Back
> 
> After they were criticized for taking $190,000 worth of china,flatware, rugs, televisions, sofas and other gifts with them when they left, the Clintons announced last week that they would pay for$86,000 worth of gifts, or nearly half the amount.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintons Return White House Furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


But…but Bill Clinton


----------



## Stryder50

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He sure isn't.


Excerpt from US Code cited in post #39;
... for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
...
It's not clear how this is done to suggest "sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States" for a golf tournament.


----------



## Stryder50

Magnus said:


> But…but Bill Clinton


But...but Donald Trump

Gate swings both ways clueless.
More recent would be Hillary, not Bill.


----------



## Billy_Bob

Stryder50 said:


> Excerpt from US Code cited in post #39;
> ... for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
> ...
> It's not clear how this is done to suggest "sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States" for a golf tournament.


It's a hope and poke...   They are hoping this will stick, what's going to happen is they are going to get poked in the ass...  Again...    The desperation is dripping from these left tards...


----------



## Stryder50

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, they didn't. They didn't understand which were donations to them and which were donations to the white house. The moment they were told, they returned it. That's not stealing. Stealing is what your orange lard and master did.


They hauled off goods and thought they were entitled to such.  Only after they were told it was a no-no and some hagling ensued, did they return and/or pay for most of it.

It's not like either Bill or Hillary destroyed computer hard-drives with sensitive and classified government communications on such, to avoid being used in evidence, which would be a more serious offense.  Oh wait ....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Stryder50 said:


> They hauled off goods and thought they were entitled to such.  Only after they were told it was a no-no and some hagling ensued, did they return and/or pay for most of it.
> 
> It's not like either Bill or Hillary destroyed computer hard-drives with sensitive and classified government communications on such, to avoid being used in evidence, which would be a more serious offense.  Oh wait ....


Wait, I thought the guy investigating that said: no charges? 

You got your 15 minutes. Here is the result:


----------



## Billy_Bob

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wait, I thought the guy investigating that said: no charges?
> 
> You got your 15 minutes. Here is the result:


You missed the words "may have"....  meaning no charges have been filed...     GFY retard..


----------



## San Souci

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


I would rather have the Chinese rule us than filthy Democrat traitors.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Stryder50 said:


> Excerpt from US Code cited in post #39;
> ... for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
> ...
> It's not clear how this is done to suggest "sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States" for a golf tournament.



If you went to tournament and saw Coke signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.  

If you went to tournament and saw Marine signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.  

If you went to tournament and saw Air Force signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.  

Same holds true for seeing the presidential seal


----------



## Golfing Gator

San Souci said:


> I would rather have the Chinese rule us than filthy Democrat traitors.



That is because you put party before country just like all the partisan drones


----------



## schmidlap

Delldude said:


> Schmed......keep your hopes up.......
> 
> Message from the Boss:



Actually, so many Republicans of integrity, officeholders and Trump regime insiders alike, giving sworn, corroborative testimony regarding the degeneracy of the Cry Baby Loser is already fulfilling my hopes. The display of such patriotism has the groveling lickspittles in a tizzy.


----------



## Feeding Crows

this place is dead


----------



## Theowl32

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


Has anyone tried to explain to you why the tampon you shove up there in your crack is always brown and never red?


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He sure isn't.


Just for once, provide proof of your statement, other than continuing to proclaim your lies.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Theowl32 said:


> Has anyone tried to explain to you why the tampon you shove up there in your crack is always brown and never red?



Nice one!   About time one of you all had a decent comeback!


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> Those to.  But it was displayed on golf carts as well.  It was done by design.
> 
> I get that since it was Trump you are not allowed to say anything about it, but it is a cheap use of the presidential seal and we should not allow it.
> 
> Now, time for you to shove your head back up Trump's ass.


yes. it is. but given the state of the world, it isn't huge. give him a standard fine and warning to cut it out and move on.


----------



## Golfing Gator

iceberg said:


> yes. it is. but given the state of the world, it isn't huge. give him a standard fine and warning to cut it out and move on.



I agree 100%.  Nobody has said it was huge, but a whole lot of people have pretended it is nothing at all.  

And the fine would be for the golf course, not Trump himself.


----------



## Magnus

Stryder50 said:


> But...but Donald Trump
> 
> Gate swings both ways clueless.
> More recent would be Hillary, not Bill.


Idiot. This is a thread about Rump stealing. The other idiot mentioned Bill Clinton. Try to keep up.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Nice one!   About time one of you all had a decent comeback!


Still waiting for you to have one, or any balls at all.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Still waiting for you to have one, or any balls at all.



That was weak.  You could take lessons from the Owl.

Though it is a bit odd that one of you is thinking about my ass and the other about my balls.

Is there something you all need to get off your chest?


----------



## bravoactual

Delldude said:


> I think they got Him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Complaint Filed Against Trump NJ Golf Resort



I would disagree with your statement about the January 6th. Committee.  *17,000,000* (*Seventeen Million*) viewers for the last prime time hearing.  The Committee is zeroing in on his criminal attemp to foment Insurrection and become a dictator for life.  The Bedminister is all the Traitor and his ongoing and very lame attempts to prove he was somehow cheated out of his reelection in 2020.  He has yet to come up with any real proof Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.

*Crew* is doing theright thing here.  The Traitor has been caught red handed, again.  This time its the illegal of the President Seal, never mind his outright disrespect to the families of victims of September 11th. attacks, we already the only person the Traitor cares about is himself and his money.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> That was weak.  You could take lessons from the Owl.
> 
> Though it is a bit odd that one of you is thinking about my ass and the other about my balls.
> 
> Is there something you all need to get off your chest?


What is weak is all of your posts.

We are going for your weak points, the ones you think and speak with.


----------



## Catman51

bravoactual said:


> I would disagree with your statement about the January 6th. Committee.  *17,000,000* (*Seventeen Million*) viewers for the last prime time hearing.  The Committee is zeroing in on his criminal attemp to foment Insurrection and become a dictator for life.  The Bedminister is all the Traitor and his ongoing and very lame attempts to prove he was somehow cheated out of his reelection in 2020.  He has yet to come up with any real proof Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.
> 
> *Crew* is doing theright thing here.  The Traitor has been caught red handed, again.  This time its the illegal of the President Seal, never mind his outright disrespect to the families of victims of September 11th. attacks, we already the only person the Traitor cares about is himself and his money.


Actually, the recorded viewership is about sixteen million less than you claim and falling every broadcast of the proceedings.  If you feel that you have to lie, and you do about this, at least make it somewhat believable.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> That is because you put party before country just like all the partisan drones


So, just like you do.  Finally, an admission of fault.


----------



## Catman51

Magnus said:


> Idiot. This is a thread about Rump stealing. The other idiot mentioned Bill Clinton. Try to keep up.


So we can only mention those you allow, republicans, and dismiss all the other criminals, democrats?


----------



## Magnus

Catman51 said:


> So we can only mention those you allow, republicans, and dismiss all the other criminals, democrats?


Tut...tut. Are you always this much of a retard or did we catch you at a bad time?


----------



## Catman51

Magnus said:


> Tut...tut. Are you always this much of a retard or did we catch you at a bad time?


Tut, tut.  You can't stand the truth, so you attack.  The true signal of retardation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Bob said:


> You missed the words "may have"....  meaning no charges have been filed...     GFY retard..


You missed the meaning of simple English words. He clearly stated no prosecutor would bring charges a d he wasn't recommending any. Sorry. You have nothing. That must have stung after chanting lock her up for soany years. Poor cultist.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You missed the meaning of simple English words. He clearly stated no prosecutor would bring charges a d he wasn't recommending any. Sorry. You have nothing. That must have stung after chanting lock her up for soany years. Poor cultist.


Having nothing is where you exist. So, you must be used to it.


----------



## Magnus

Catman51 said:


> Tut, tut.  You can't stand the truth, so you attack.  The true signal of retardation.


When you come back with the truth, I'll respond. Till then I'll call you a retard. Is that a deal, retard?


----------



## Feeding Crows

Shut up, you jerks! It doesn't matter anymore.

We won't be here in a couple of weeks. What are you arguing about? Take it elsewhere, and leave this space for breaking news! Like when we should back up our stuff!


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.
> 
> No president was making money off those movies.
> 
> I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer.
> 
> I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


Can you share the reference where the POTUS cannot use the seal for profit? He hasn't made any statement as to whether he is running for President in 2024.


----------



## Catman51

Magnus said:


> When you come back with the truth, I'll respond. Till then I'll call you a retard. Is that a deal, retard?


I have told the truth and you continue to "come back", refusing to believe it.  So another lie from a democrat.  Not a surprise considering the source.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Can you share the reference where the POTUS cannot use the seal for profit?


That's the entire point of the emoluments clause. Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Cougarbear

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> What are 'TDR people '?


Trump Derangement Retards. Oh, you want me to use TDS for Trump Derangement Syndrome. Same thing.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> Can you share the reference where the POTUS cannot use the seal for profit? He hasn't made any statement as to whether he is running for President in 2024.



It was in the link in the OP.  but sure, let me help you out today since that was too much for you to read.









						18 U.S. Code § 713 -  Use of likenesses of the great seal of the United States, the seals of the President and Vice President, the seal of the United States Senate, the seal of the United States House of Representatives, and the seal of the United St
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				



(a)
Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The TV ratings have been good.

DOJ now all but explicitly saying they are criminally investigating Trump.

Waning support in polling,from the RNC, and from major donors and former political allies.

I would say the idea that the Jan 6 hearings are not "going well" is a pretty desperate cult fantasy.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's the entire point of the emoluments clause. Pretty basic stuff.


He's not the President. Duh!!! The emolument clause only relates to the current President.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> He's not the President. Duh!!! The emolument clause only relates to the current President.


You asked about when he was president. Please pay attention, I shouldn't have to explain your own comments to you.


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> It was in the link in the OP.  but sure, let me help you out today since that was too much for you to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 713 -  Use of likenesses of the great seal of the United States, the seals of the President and Vice President, the seal of the United States Senate, the seal of the United States House of Representatives, and the seal of the United St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a)
> Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both


(b)
Whoever, except as authorized under regulations promulgated by the President


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> (b)
> Whoever, except as authorized under regulations promulgated by the President



And did the current President authorize this?


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's the entire point of the emoluments clause. Pretty basic stuff.


So you can't, just claim something that you say is so but provide no proof.


----------



## Delldude

bravoactual said:


> I would disagree with your statement about the January 6th. Committee.  *17,000,000* (*Seventeen Million*) viewers for the last prime time hearing.  The Committee is zeroing in on his criminal attemp to foment Insurrection and become a dictator for life.  The Bedminister is all the Traitor and his ongoing and very lame attempts to prove he was somehow cheated out of his reelection in 2020.  He has yet to come up with any real proof Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.
> 
> *Crew* is doing theright thing here.  The Traitor has been caught red handed, again.  This time its the illegal of the President Seal, never mind his outright disrespect to the families of victims of September 11th. attacks, we already the only person the Traitor cares about is himself and his money.


Twice that number follow the evening news......so there's that.

Caught Him red handed....get a life....thing this will be the evidence that finally puts Him behind bars?
J6 hasn't proven and criminal actions....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> Twice that number follow the evening news......so there's that.
> 
> Caught Him red handed....get a life....thing this will be the evidence that finally puts Him behind bars?
> J6 hasn't proven and criminal actions....


How would you know? You haven't watched the hearings. As such, your opinion on them isn't worth anything.


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> And did the current President authorize this?


Doesn't say it has to be the current President.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Doesn't say it has to be the current President.


It sure does.

"The president"

There is only one president at a time, as it turns out.


What a pathetic attempt.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> Doesn't say it has to be the current President.



Come on, you are not that stupid.  

Former presidents do not retain any actual power. 

Would it kill you to just once go, "yeah, that was not the right thing to do" in regards to Trump?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Golfing Gator said:


> Come on, you are not that stupid.


If he believes it or not, he was either stupid enough to believe it or stupid enough to cling to it and think it was a good talking point.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How would you know? You haven't watched the hearings. As such, your opinion on them isn't worth anything.


Readers Digest condensed version.......actual hearings for brain dead people on the left.

Just sayin'


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> Readers Digest condensed version.......actual hearings for brain dead people on the left.
> 
> Just sayin'


So, the synopsis by whatever insane white wing blogger found your Facebook feed.

Yes, I know.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How would you know? You haven't watched the hearings. As such, your opinion on them isn't worth anything.


How would you know?  Another of your idiotic assumptions?


And it is a given that you have already reached a conclusion, without any evidence to support you, as to the outcome you desire.  Especially if it a lie.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the synopsis by whatever insane white wing blogger found your Facebook feed.
> 
> Yes, I know.


Just like you rely on the socialist bloggers on any feed you frequent.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, the synopsis by whatever insane white wing blogger found your Facebook feed.
> 
> Yes, I know.


You know Jack.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Come on, you are not that stupid.
> 
> Former presidents do not retain any actual power.
> 
> Would it kill you to just once go, "yeah, that was not the right thing to do" in regards to Trump?


If you for once admit that the J6 fiasco is not the right thing to do, maybe.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> And did the current President authorize this?


When we find out who the actual current president is, we will ask.  It clearly is not Biden.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It sure does.
> 
> "The president"
> 
> There is only one president at a time, as it turns out.
> 
> 
> What a pathetic attempt.


Trump was "the President." Nothing about the "current" President.


----------



## Cougarbear

Golfing Gator said:


> Come on, you are not that stupid.
> 
> Former presidents do not retain any actual power.
> 
> Would it kill you to just once go, "yeah, that was not the right thing to do" in regards to Trump?


It just says the President. Trump was "the" President.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> You know Jack.


I know a lot more than you about all of this. As anyone can tell.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> It just says the President. Trump was "the" President.


"Was"

Dumbass just ran headfirst into the point


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Was"
> 
> Dumbass just ran headfirst into the point


Again, you have reading and comprehension problems. The word "current" is not stated nor implied.


----------



## schmidlap

BackAgain said:
			
		

> You've got him this time



Cheer up.  He _was_ slipperier than Pablo Escobar but, yes, he finally collapsed like a surplus Korean war whoopee cushion.

The weird worshipers must be in a mega-snit over the consequences of sordid trumpery being exposed by so many Republicans of integrity testifying before the U.S. House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol. 

Fox News, Once Home to Trump, Now Often Ignores Him​
*NY Post editorial board:*
* ‘Trump has proven himself unworthy to be this country’s chief executive again’*​
WSJ editorial board: ‘Trump utterly failed’ his Jan. 6 trial​
Poll: Fewer Than Half of Republican Primary Voters Would Support Trump in 2024​



_"Aw, phooey!"_​


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> If you for once admit that the J6 fiasco is not the right thing to do, maybe.



I have said that about 100 times.  It is a joke and nothing in the end will come out of it.  The only good thing to come out of it was the video of Trump trying to tape his speech on Jan 7th.  Now that was comedy gold


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> It just says the President. Trump was "the" President.



But he is not now, so he could not have approved it.  

You are trying too hard and just making yourself look stupid


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


Wrong again, Gigi.  Keep trying, even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while.  Uses of the presidential seal can be horrifyingly tacky, but it's not criminal


----------



## Concerned American

Delldude said:


> He didn't realize they were in His golf bag.


As long as he is not saying the POTUS is sponsoring it there is no harm no foul.  Handing out tees with the seal on them is not conveying that message any more than Amazon does when they SELL these products.  Amazon.com : presidential seal


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.
> 
> No president was making money off those movies.
> 
> I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer.
> 
> I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


I guess they better sue Amazon then eh, Gigi?  Amazon.com : presidential seal


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I know a lot more than you about all of this. As anyone can tell.


Anyone can tell that you know nothing, just how to yell in your closed cage and hope that someone, anyone, will believe you.  They don't.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> I have said that about 100 times.  It is a joke and nothing in the end will come out of it.  The only good thing to come out of it was the video of Trump trying to tape his speech on Jan 7th.  Now that was comedy gold


Somehow I doubt your word on that.  I also doubt that you witnessed the 1/7  speech.

You give yourself way too much credit and importance to be involved in all you claim.  Vivid imagination, to be cheritable.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Cougarbear said:


> Trump Derangement Retards. Oh, you want me to use TDS for Trump Derangement Syndrome. Same thing.


Ah. Magaturd speak. Got it.


----------



## Freedomisneverfree

If Hillary was not stealing from the White House, she was berating Secret Service. They could not stand her! 
_After they were criticized for taking $190,000 worth of china,flatware, rugs, televisions, sofas and other gifts with them when they left, the Clintons announced last week that they would pay for$86,000 worth of gifts, or nearly half the amount._


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> Wrong again, Gigi.  Keep trying, even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while.  Uses of the presidential seal can be horrifyingly tacky, but it's not criminal









18 U.S. Code § 713 - Use of likenesses of the great seal of the United States, the seals of the President and Vice President, the seal of the United States Senate, the seal of the United States House of Representatives, and the seal of the United St​



www.law.cornell.edu
(a)
Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cougarbear said:


> Again, you have reading and comprehension problems. The word "current" is not stated nor implied.



Of course it is, or using your logic any living president could order a nuclear attack since that is something assigned to the president.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> I also doubt that you witnessed the 1/7 sppee3ch.



There was a nice video of it the Jan 6th folks put out, it is now on YouTube, feel free to watch it, it is funny as hell.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> I guess they better sue Amazon then eh, Gigi?  Amazon.com : presidential seal



Even you cannot be this stupid.


----------



## Leo123

Delldude said:


> These dems leave no stone unturned.


I think they leave no turn unstoned.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> a false impression of sponsorship


^^^ Tees stamped with the seal does not convey sponsorship, moron.  Is Amazon guilty?  Amazon.com : presidential seal


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Even you cannot be this stupid.


Are you looking in the mirror?  Tell us more about the "about 100 times" that you've denounced the J6 hearings.  You're a liar and you are shitting all over yourself trying to defend your stupidity.  Run along, Gigi, I hear a misinformed health care professional calling for you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> ^^^ Tees stamped with the seal does not convey sponsorship, moron.  Is Amazon guilty?  Amazon.com : presidential seal



Amazon is not a former president.  Thus they could never  convey sponsorship.  And it was not just on tees, it was all over the place.   

If you went to a golf tournament and saw Coke signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.

If you went to a golf tournament and saw Marine Corps signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.

If you went to a golf tournament and saw Air Force signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.

The same holds true here.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> Are you looking in the mirror?  Tell us more about the "about 100 times" that you've denounced the J6 hearings.  You're a liar and you are shitting all over yourself trying to defend your stupidity.  Run along, Gigi, I hear a misinformed health care professional calling for you.



Nice rant!  Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance. 

Well, at least you are consistent.


----------



## 45thPatriot

I hope trump sues these frauds


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Amazon is not a former president.


The law you posted said NOTHING about who uses it.  Try again, moron.  You democrats, and don't deny you ARE a democrat, have been reaching up your asses trying to find something on this guy for 5 1/2 years and all you've managed to do is show your childish incompetence.  The worst thing about it is YOU don't even have balls enough to admit it after you do it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> The law you posted said NOTHING about who uses it.  Try again, moron.  You democrats, and don't deny you ARE a democrat, have been reaching up your asses trying to find something on this guy for 5 1/2 years and all you've managed to do is show your childish incompetence.  The worst thing about it is YOU don't even have balls enough to admit it after you do it.



Nice rant! Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance.

Well, at least you are consistent.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> you are proven wrong


You haven't proven anything.  You showed the law which, BTW, PROVED that you are barking at the moon.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> You haven't proven anything.  You showed the law which, BTW, PROVED that you are barking at the moon.



Nice rant! Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance.

Well, at least you are consistent.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Thus they could never convey sponsorship.


Do you pay attention to the stupid shit you post.   If Amazon could not convey sponsorship because they are not the president, how, pray tell does Trump?  As you are admittedly aware,  Trump is not POTUS, either.  Try again moron.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Nice rant! Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance.
> 
> Well, at least you are consistent.


Running out of bullshit eh?  Now you are resorting to reposting the same crap?  That is a violation of board rules, moron.  Please stick to the topic.  Trump DID NOT convey sponsorship of the event by the office of the president anymore than Johnson did by wearing boots with the seal on them or Trish Nixon did by wearing a ring with a seal on it or Amazon is by selling them.  Do you think Amazon is conveying sponsorship because they are selling them?  Like I said, keep trying, even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> Running out of bullshit eh?  Now you are resorting to reposting the same crap?  That is a violation of board rules, moron.  Please stick to the topic.  Trump DID NOT convey sponsorship of the event by the office of the president anymore than Johnson did by wearing boots with the seal on them or Trish Nixon did by wearing a ring with a seal on it or Amazon is by selling them.  Do you think Amazon is conveying sponsorship because they are selling them?  Like I said, keep trying, even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while.



Then report me you little bitch!   

Nice rant! Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance.

Well, at least you are consistent.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> If you went to a golf tournament and saw Air Force signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.


Anyone who ASSUMES has only themselves to blame.  Some people might assume you had a brain until they saw one or two of your posts.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Then report me you little bitch!


HaHaHa, triggered, eh?  What was that you were saying about personal attacks, hypocrite?  Just like your constant attempts to convey that you are standing outside the political fire as an independent.  You haven't got the conviction to stand for ANYTHING.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> Anyone who ASSUMES has only themselves to blame.  Some people might assume you had a brain until they saw one or two of your posts.



I know right, totally crazy to assume that Enterprise Holdings, Inc has anything at all to do with the Enterprise Center

And totally crazy to assume that Citizens Bank Park has anything to do with Citizens Bank


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> There was a nice video of it the Jan 6th folks put out, it is now on YouTube, feel free to watch it, it is funny as hell.


Dem produced and edited.  I can say that it says just exactly what they want it to say.  Never the truth or entire tape.  Just another way for dems to lie and you eat it up.


Golfing Gator said:


> Nice rant! Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance.
> 
> Well, at least you are consistent.


And you, as the monkey, do just exactly what you accuse others of doing.  Nice. But stupid.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Then report me you little bitch!
> 
> Nice rant! Your typical response, you are proven wrong and then go for the personal attacks to hide your fucking ignorance.
> 
> Well, at least you are consistent.


As are you, consistently wrong.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Dem produced and edited.  I can say that it says just exactly what they want it to say.  Never the truth or entire tape.  Just another way for dems to lie and you eat it up.



So the Dems made up the whole tape?  Is it CGI and Trump did not really say those things? 

That is your story now?


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> I know right, totally crazy to assume that Enterprise Holdings, Inc has anything at all to do with the Enterprise Center
> 
> And totally crazy to assume that Citizens Bank Park has anything to do with Citizens Bank


Except for sponsorship deal.  Blew it again bozo.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> So the Dems made up the whole tape?  Is it CGI and Trump did not really say those things?
> 
> That is your story now?


If dems made the tape, you can bet there was considerable editing to favor themselves.  They have done it with republican posts and been caught.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Except for sponsorship deal.  Blew it again bozo.



How would anyone know that just driving by, yet everyone would assume that is the case.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> If you went to tournament and saw Coke signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.
> 
> If you went to tournament and saw Marine signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.
> 
> If you went to tournament and saw Air Force signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.
> 
> Same holds true for seeing the presidential seal


Nope...


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> I know right, totally crazy to assume that Enterprise Holdings, Inc has anything at all to do with the Enterprise Center
> 
> And totally crazy to assume that Citizens Bank Park has anything to do with Citizens Bank


No one is responsible for what you ASSUME but you.  Not my problem.  You assume that you are right, but anyone who witnesses what you post KNOWS by personal experience that you are not.  BTW, Citizens Bank Park has NOTHING to do with Citizens Bank--they just bought naming rights, moron.  See what ASSUME does?  It makes an ASS out of U (and if I assume ME), but I didn't ASSUME.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> No one is responsible for what you ASSUME but you.  Not my problem.  You assume that you are right, but anyone who witnesses what you post KNOWS by personal experience that you are not.  BTW, Citizens Bank Park has NOTHING to do with Citizens Bank--they just bought naming rights, moron.  See what ASSUME does?  It makes an ASS out of U (and if I assume ME), but I didn't ASSUME.



Yep, no reason at all to assume coke has anything to do with this event


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> How would anyone know that just driving by, yet everyone would assume that is the case.


There you go assuming again.  Please show me "everyone who would assume that"  Clearly at least two of everyone don't.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Yep, no reason at all to assume coke has anything to do with this event
> 
> View attachment 676414


Beyond paying for the advertising, they don't.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> If you went to tournament and saw Coke signs all over the place, you could logically conclude there was a sponsorship there.


When you go to a professional football game, there are unlicensed vendors selling any number of things in the parking lot, would you ASSUME they were sponsoring the game?  LMAO.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Concerned American said:


> When you go to a professional football game, there are unlicensed vendors selling any number of things in the parking lot, would you ASSUME they were sponsoring the game?  LMAO.



Those things are not plastered all over the football stadium. 

You fail again.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Those things are not plastered all over the football stadium.


Is your arm getting sore from reaching up your ass looking for a cognizant point.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> How would anyone know that just driving by, yet everyone would assume that is the case.


You have once again spoken to "everyone" and know what they assume?  Your huge ego is showing itself again, and again you are proven wrong.


----------



## Concerned American

Golfing Gator said:


> Amazon is not a former president.  Thus they could never  convey sponsorship.  And it was not just on tees, it was all over the place.
> 
> If you went to a golf tournament and saw Coke signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.
> 
> If you went to a golf tournament and saw Marine Corps signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.
> 
> If you went to a golf tournament and saw Air Force signs all over the place you would logically assume they are a sponsor.
> 
> The same holds true here.


Nope, I would assume the team was patriotic and showing appreciation for our country and military.  Do you think the Blue Angels or the Thunderbirds are sponsoring an event that they fly over.  Never mind--you probably do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Again, you have reading and comprehension problems. The word "current" is not stated nor implied.


That's why I didn't use it or need to use it. Nor does anyone else. You pulled that word out of your own ass.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I know a lot more than you about all of this. As anyone can tell.


You know more about everything.......as anyone can tell.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> You know more about everything.......as anyone can tell.


Not a high bar to clear...


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not a high bar to clear...


Yet neither you nor he have made it.  Says something not good about both of you.


----------



## Delldude

Concerned American said:


> As long as he is not saying the POTUS is sponsoring it there is no harm no foul.  Handing out tees with the seal on them is not conveying that message any more than Amazon does when they SELL these products.  Amazon.com : presidential seal


Yeah, I see this as a non issue......the left just has to get Him......LOL

I guess Letitia James case is caving in.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not a high bar to clear...


New avatar for you:


----------



## airplanemechanic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wait, I thought the guy investigating that said: no charges?
> 
> You got your 15 minutes. Here is the result:



No, James Comey suggested no charges. The only problem, charges were not up to Comey. He stepped out of his bounds saying that. It's not his job to give his opinion. It's his job to present FACTS. Well, he was fired because he was a lying scoundrel that let Hillary get away with multiple felonies. He admitted she committed crimes, then said "I suggest not charging her." Why not? Because shes part of your swamp? 

Fucking democrats. Between Hillary and fucking Hunter they should be doing decades in prison. But noooooo.....nothing for them. But a Trump supporter? They're getting arrested for window tint too dark.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

airplanemechanic said:


> No, James Comey suggested no charges. The only problem, charges were not up to Comey


The prosecutors took the recommendation of the republican lead investigator. Reality does not care about your childish fetishes. Once again.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The prosecutors took the recommendation of the republican lead investigator. Reality does not care about your childish fetishes. Once again.


What republican lead investigator and what department?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Delldude said:


> What republican lead investigator and what department?



He makes shit up. Don't expect him to answer that.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The prosecutors took the recommendation of the republican lead investigator. Reality does not care about your childish fetishes. Once again.



They took the recommendation of fucking James Comey. An FBI director that broke the fucking law. Prosecuted for it? Oh fuck no. Not in this partisan fucked up fucking country we live in where we have two sets of laws, one set for the democrats and another for everyone else. 









						Ex-FBI Director Comey violated DOJ policies in handling Trump memos, inspector general says
					

Comey is not being prosecuted for the alleged violations detailed in the scathing report by the DOJ's Office of Inspector General.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## toobfreak

Delldude said:


> These dems leave no stone unturned.


Pretty funny really.  Someone sees a picture of a golf tee cover in an article and reports it to a specific assistant attorney general at the Justice department?   

Can anyone say another leftwing anti-Trump hound group?

CREW - *Citizens for Reform and Ethics in Washington*: a group dedicated to reform and ethics in DC and this is all they found?   It wasn't even in DC!  Some golf tee cover left over from when Trump was in office?

Wonder when THIS watchdog group was formed, on January 22, 2021?


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> Those to.  But it was displayed on golf carts as well.  It was done by design.
> 
> I get that since it was Trump you are not allowed to say anything about it, but it is a cheap use of the presidential seal and we should not allow it.
> 
> Now, time for you to shove your head back up Trump's ass.


*Biden's Diaper has the presidential seal on it and you think nothing of that.

Go to bed, Karen.*


----------



## iceberg

Cougarbear said:


> Doesn't say it has to be the current President.


This is just willfully stupid.


----------



## Catman51

iceberg said:


> This is just willfully stupid.


So is this entire debate.


----------



## iceberg

Catman51 said:


> So is this entire debate.


Got me on that one.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> I think they got Him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Complaint Filed Against Trump NJ Golf Resort


I don't think Trump can do anything that is in criminal; it's his true nature.


----------



## theHawk

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.
> 
> No president was making money off those movies.
> 
> I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer.
> 
> I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


Good luck proving he’s using it “for profit”. Or that it conveys “sponsorship of the US government”.  

Jesus you people are delusional.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


Well Gee Golly Wilikers ... ya don't say { spew }.
  Unlike BLM and Antifa.Where more than 500 outright acts
   of violent protests,Lootings,burnings and assualt were ongoing
  for the entire Summer of Love { 2020 }.And these Unamerican 
  slugs get a pass.Even Kamala Harris helped fund their easy breezie
   bailouts.Or more recently the way Stephen Colbert and crew 
     tresspassed on inside the basement of the Captol bldg. where
   all charges got dropped.While a 69 yr. old lady with cancer is serving
  60 days in jail for being inside the Capitol Bldg. during January 6th.
   She went in because an officer was at the door ushing in and out
    the flow.She has it on video.She also asked for help as she got pushed
     in and trampled,cutting her knee and broke her glasses.That is what
  happened to Ashli Babbett,as well.


----------



## Foolardi

Stann said:


> I don't think Trump can do anything that is in criminal; it's his true nature.


I do believe that to this day he hasn't as much as a misdomeanor
   charge on record.


----------



## Foolardi

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.
> 
> No president was making money off those movies.
> 
> I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer.
> 
> I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


Yeah how indecent of a Potus.Just Imagine another Potus
   Donating his Presidential salary every fiscal year to a named
  charity.


----------



## iceberg

theHawk said:


> Good luck proving he’s using it “for profit”. Or that it conveys “sponsorship of the US government”.
> 
> Jesus you people are delusional.


if you're not supposed to do it, just don't do it.

all this arguing about having the right to do something you're not supposed to do sounds so "liberal" to me but it's the other way this time.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> I don't think Trump can do anything that is in criminal; it's his true nature.


I see you and raise you a couple Bidens.....


----------



## theHawk

iceberg said:


> if you're not supposed to do it, just don't do it.
> 
> all this arguing about having the right to do something you're not supposed to do sounds so "liberal" to me but it's the other way this time.


Obama does it. Plenty of his paraphernalia you can buy with a presidential seal on it.


----------



## Delldude

theHawk said:


> Obama does it. Plenty of his paraphernalia you can buy with a presidential seal on it.


Oh no.....now you gone and done it.


----------



## iceberg

theHawk said:


> Obama does it. Plenty of his paraphernalia you can buy with a presidential seal on it.


then go prosecute him.

all this "well they break the law so we can to" is how we got here.


----------



## Concerned American

iceberg said:


> if you're not supposed to do it, just don't do it.
> 
> all this arguing about having the right to do something you're not supposed to do sounds so "liberal" to me but it's the other way this time.


Is Jeff Bezos guilty as well?  Check out Presidential Seal merchandise on Amazon.  Is that making a profit off of the presidential seal?


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's why I didn't use it or need to use it. Nor does anyone else. You pulled that word out of your own ass.


Again, you can't read, I said "stated or implied." You do know what implied meant? Because "current" isn't there nor implied means it can also be used by a former President as well.


----------



## Catman51

Cougarbear said:


> Again, you can't read, I said "stated or implied." You do know what implied meant? Because "current" isn't there nor implied means it can also be used by a former President as well.


You are hurting his little feelings by using truth.  He can't stand that.


----------



## Cougarbear

iceberg said:


> This is just willfully stupid.


I know. To think that it means that former Presidents can't use the seal is really stupid. I agree!!!


----------



## Cougarbear

Catman51 said:


> You are hurting his little feelings by using truth.  He can't stand that.


I wonder if he's figured out what "is" is yet... Amazing how it hurts them to throw language back to liberals when they are destroying our current language with their wokeness.


----------



## Foolardi

Cougarbear said:


> Again, you can't read, I said "stated or implied." You do know what implied meant? Because "current" isn't there nor implied means it can also be used by a former President as well.


  " Stated " is not " Implied ". The two are vastly different.
    " Stated " means clearly expressed or identified.
       ex. -- The stated aim of the program.
     " Implied " means suggested not directly expressed.
       ex. -- She was aware of his implied criticism.
     Therefore ... The stated aim of the Pogrom was to not
  catch any Gefilte fish ,whether implied or during the sabbath.


----------



## iceberg

Cougarbear said:


> I know. To think that it means that former Presidents can't use the seal is really stupid. I agree!!!


Doesn't matter if you like the laws, they are to be followed or pay the penalty.


----------



## Catman51

iceberg said:


> Doesn't matter if you like the laws, they are to be followed or pay the penalty.


Except if you are a democrat or in congress.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> What republican lead investigator and what department?


You don't remember? Damn son, this is pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

airplanemechanic said:


> He makes shit up. Don't expect him to answer that.


So you know f*** all about it too. That's not really a surprise at all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Again, you can't read, I said "stated or implied." You do know what implied meant? Because "current" isn't there nor implied means it can also be used by a former President as well.


Sorry buddy, you aren't going to weasel your way out of the fact that you just kind of invented your own idiot point to argue against.


----------



## Cougarbear

Foolardi said:


> " Stated " is not " Implied ". The two are vastly different.
> " Stated " means clearly expressed or identified.
> ex. -- The stated aim of the program.
> " Implied " means suggested not directly expressed.
> ex. -- She was aware of his implied criticism.
> Therefore ... The stated aim of the Pogrom was to not
> catch any Gefilte fish ,whether implied or during the sabbath.


So, you can cut and paste on the internet. Congratulations. You still can't comprehend...


----------



## Cougarbear

iceberg said:


> Doesn't matter if you like the laws, they are to be followed or pay the penalty.


No penalty to pay for any past or present President. When Biden is gone (good riddance) then he too can use the seal. So, can Obummer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> No penalty to pay for any past or present President.


A cult fantasy found nowhere in the law.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry buddy, you aren't going to weasel away your way out of the fact that you just kind of invented your own idiot point to argue against.


No one is weaseling but yourself. Even your Obummer President can use it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> No one is weaseling but yourself. Even your Obummer President can use it.


No, that's a lie you just made up, because you know you're wrong, and all you can do at this point is stomp your feet and continue lying.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You don't remember? Damn son, this is pretty basic stuff.


Yet you still can't name him or name the figment of your imagination.  Son, you are once again busted, as usual.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry buddy, you aren't going to weasel your way out of the fact that you just kind of invented your own idiot point to argue against.


We invented you?  Doubtful as none of us are that stupid.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you know f*** all about it too. That's not really a surprise at all.


Your use of the word "too" is an admission that you don't know.  You really should learn how to comprehend the English language, if you can.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sorry buddy, you aren't going to weasel your way out of the fact that you just kind of invented your own idiot point to argue against.


Claims the biggest fool of all.  And one of the biggest liars around.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A cult fantasy found nowhere in the law.


And just how would you know?  You have provided ample evidence that you know nothing about the law.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, that's a lie you just made up, because you know you're wrong, and all you can do at this point is stomp your feet and continue lying.


Once again, projection of your own faults onto others.  Pitiful fool.


----------



## San Souci

Golfing Gator said:


> That is because you put party before country just like all the partisan drones


Like Pelosi? And Schumer? Ans Schiff? And Swallwall?


----------



## Golfing Gator

San Souci said:


> Like Pelosi? And Schumer? Ans Schiff? And Swallwall?



yes, just like that


----------



## iceberg

Cougarbear said:


> No penalty to pay for any past or present President. When Biden is gone (good riddance) then he too can use the seal. So, can Obummer.


Ok


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You don't remember? Damn son, this is pretty basic stuff.


Not that I can't remember, you can't support your claim.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, that's a lie you just made up, because you know you're wrong, and all you can do at this point is stomp your feet and continue lying.


Prove it's a lie.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, that's a lie you just made up, because you know you're wrong, and all you can do at this point is stomp your feet and continue lying.


Sounds like your usual method.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Delldude said:


> Not that I can't remember, you can't support your claim.


Anyone can. Any child with Google. I just am not going to feed basic info to aggressively ignorant, lazy frauds who shouldn't even be commenting on topics they don't know anything about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Prove it's a lie.


Haha, I do t need to do that. I also don't need to prove unicorns don't exist. Wow, you have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, I do t need to do that. I also don't need to prove unicorns don't exist. Wow, you have a lot of growing up to do.


Yes you do. It's all on you...


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Anyone can. Any child with Google. I just am not going to feed basic info to aggressively ignorant, lazy frauds who shouldn't even be commenting on topics they don't know anything about.


So are you saying that you will no longer participate in this thread?

After all, you know nothing truthful about the subject, or won't admit it if you do.


----------



## Delldude

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Anyone can. Any child with Google. I just am not going to feed basic info to aggressively ignorant, lazy frauds who shouldn't even be commenting on topics they don't know anything about.


Is it a bird?

Is it a plane?

No it's Bullshit, Man


----------



## BackAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> That is because you put party before country just like all the partisan drones


Wrong. You cultist clown lefttards are putting Dim Party politics over country — as you always do.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. You cultist clown leftwards are putting Dim Party politics over country — as you always do.



Yes, the Dems do that.  Yes you and your fellow Repubs do that as well.

None of you give a shit about the country, just your party and its power


----------



## BackAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, the Dems do that.  Yes you and your fellow Repubs do that as well.
> 
> None of you give a shit about the country, just your party and its power


Wrong again being consistent is ok sometimes. But not consistently wrong. 

It’s *because* I give a damn about our Republic that I support the Republicans over the nefarious Dimocraps.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BackAgain said:


> Wrong again being consistent is ok sometimes. But not consistently wrong.
> 
> It’s *because* I give a damn about our Republic that I support the Republicans over the nefarious Dimocraps.



If you gave a fuck about the country you could not support the duopoly.


----------



## MagicMike

Foolardi said:


> Yeah how indecent of a Potus.Just Imagine another Potus
> Donating his Presidential salary every fiscal year to a named
> charity.


That donating salary B.S. was just another of his scams.
He and his childen made much more enriching themselves off of the office than he ever "gave away."









						Fact check: President Donald Trump donates his salary, but he still makes money
					

Social media claims that President Donald Trump works for no money are not totally accurate.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Yes you do. It's all on you...


Haha, no son, it is nobody's job to disprove ever embarrassing fantasy you invent. Not how the world works.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, no son, it is nobody's job to disprove ever embarrassing fantasy you invent. Not how the world works.


Yet you insist on this action from others while never supplying evidence of your position.

Truly the method of your party.


----------



## Catman51

MagicMike said:


> That donating salary B.S. was just another of his scams.
> He and his childen made much more enriching themselves off of the office than he ever "gave away."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: President Donald Trump donates his salary, but he still makes money
> 
> 
> Social media claims that President Donald Trump works for no money are not totally accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


Any proof of your claim?


----------



## BackAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> If you gave a fuck about the country you could not support the duopoly.


You’re quite silly. I don’t support the Dims.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BackAgain said:


> You’re quite silly. I don’t support the Dims.



The Dems are only half of the duopoly, the other half you are blindly loyal to and put before the country.


----------



## BackAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> The Dems are only half of the duopoly, the other half you are blindly loyal to and put before the country.


You are mentally lame. If you take away half of a duo, you aren’t left with two. 

And I’m quite loyal to the nation. That’s why I support the GOP.  Get an adult to help you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BackAgain said:


> You are mentally lame. If you take away half of a duo, you aren’t left with two.
> 
> And I’m quite loyal to the nation. That’s why I support the GOP.  Get an adult to help you.



Duopoly = two parties.  You sold your soul to one of the two.   You put it before the country.


----------



## BackAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> Duopoly = two parties.  You sold your soul to one of the two.   You put it before the country.


You keep repeating your mindless and baseless lame conjecture as fact.

Sad to be you. I put country first. To do so, I support the GOP.

You’re  quite astoundingly lame. 🤣


----------



## Golfing Gator

BackAgain said:


> You keep repeating your mindless and baseless lame conjecture as fact.
> 
> Sad to be you. Input country first. To do so, I support the GOP.
> 
> You’re  quite astoundingly lame. 🤣



It is fact, you post on here prove it every day.  

Party before country should be tattooed on your forehead


----------



## BackAgain

Golfing Gator said:


> It is fact, you post on here prove it every day.
> 
> Party before country should be tattooed on your forehead


Your  interpretation is almost as stupid as you are. And your baseless proclamations still carry no weight.

And also, you’re very indecisive. But that’s a story for another day.


----------



## struth

Golfing Gator said:


> Good.   Trump is not above the law no matter how much you worship him.  I hope they get a nice fat fine


he must be…all these laws you all said he’s violated and he’s yet to be indicted


----------



## struth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And they immediately complied and returned the items that belonged to the white house.
> 
> Quite a contrast to the orange pile of shit. Hell, we had to extract top secret documents from him that he stole from the white house.


hahaha yea i wonder how many people have said they’d return the items they stole, but still got prosecuted? 

dems continue to show they think they are above the law


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> The Dems are only half of the duopoly, the other half you are blindly loyal to and put before the country.


And you are loyal only to your own desires and whims.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Duopoly = two parties.  You sold your soul to one of the two.   You put it before the country.


And you sold yours to the other party, obviously.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> It is fact, you post on here prove it every day.
> 
> Party before country should be tattooed on your forehead


Lying idiot should be tattooed on yours.


----------



## Indeependent

Catman51 said:


> And you are loyal only to your own desires and whims.


The reality of a selfish Libertarian.


----------



## Orangecat

Golfing Gator said:


> Those to.


To where? Complete sentences, please. 
And learn to use commas, YII.


----------



## BackAgain

I enjoy noting the simple minded  nature of our liberals. 

In one breath they will say nonsense accusing us of placing party over country.  

In the next breath they will criticize “America first” as though that’s somehow wrong. 

And the bombastic twats don’t have the first glimmer of their own self contradictions.


----------



## Catman51

Indeependent said:


> The reality of a selfish Libertarian.


He does not qualify as a libertarian; he sides consistently with the democrats and denies that he is doing so.


----------



## Indeependent

Catman51 said:


> He does not qualify as a libertarian; he sides consistently with the democrats and denies that he is doing so.


He admits he is a selfish Libertarian.


----------



## Orangecat

MagicMike said:


> That donating salary B.S. was just another of his scams.


How is it a scam if he actually did it, MidgetMike?


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, no son, it is nobody's job to disprove ever embarrassing fantasy you invent. Not how the world works.


Prove it. I have my proof that God lives.


----------



## Orangecat

BackAgain said:


> I enjoy noting the simple minded  nature of our liberals.
> 
> In one breath they will say nonsense accusing us of placing party over country.
> 
> In the next breath they will criticize “America first” as though that’s somehow wrong.
> 
> And the bombastic twats don’t have the first glimmer of their own self contradictions.


If not for cognitive dissonance, the left would have no cognitive abilities at all.


----------



## Orangecat

Indeependent said:


> He admits he is a selfish Libertarian.


Well, he's half right, much like his wit. And he's no libertarian, for sure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Prove it. I have my proof that God lives.


Uh, nobody has to disprove your fantasies.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, nobody has to disprove your fantasies.


And no one has to prove your lack of faith either.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> And no one has to prove your lack of faith either.


That doesn't make any sense.

And lack of believing things without a shred of evidence is a virtue. Believing things without evidence is a handicap.


----------



## Catman51

Indeependent said:


> He admits he is a selfish Libertarian.


Then he admits that he is a liar.


----------



## MagicMike

Orangecat said:


> How is it a scam if he actually did it, MidgetMike?


He STOLE more while in office than he gave away.
Anymore stupid questions?


----------



## Catman51

Orangecat said:


> How is it a scam if he actually did it, MidgetMike?


Because the liberals, with no proof, say so.  That is their method.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, nobody has to disprove your fantasies.


Yet you insist that all are required to disprove yours.  Can you say hypocrite?


----------



## Catman51

MagicMike said:


> He STOLE more while in office than he gave away.
> Anymore stupid questions?


And you have proof of this, or is it just another slander from the no brainers?


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> And lack of believing things without a shred of evidence is a virtue. Believing things without evidence is a handicap.


So you park in the handicap spaces?


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, nobody has to disprove your fantasies.


Yet you reject them out of hand with no proof.  Nifty method of lying you got there, sport.


----------



## MagicMike

Catman51 said:


> And you have proof of this, or is it just another slander from the no brainers?











						Donald J. Trump Pays Court-Ordered $2 Million For Illegally Using Trump Foundation Funds  | New York State Attorney General
					






					ag.ny.gov
				












						Trump’s Businesses Raked In $1.9 Billion Of Revenue During His First Three Years In Office
					

Donald Trump never really got out of business.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## MagicMike

Rambunctious said:


>


Newsmax.....
Bullshit for MAGAT sheeple!


----------



## Catman51

MagicMike said:


> Donald J. Trump Pays Court-Ordered $2 Million For Illegally Using Trump Foundation Funds  | New York State Attorney General
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ag.ny.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Businesses Raked In $1.9 Billion Of Revenue During His First Three Years In Office
> 
> 
> Donald Trump never really got out of business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Have you ever considered that your "sources" are BS?


----------



## Catman51

MagicMike said:


> Newsmax.....
> Bullshit for MAGAT sheeple!


As opposed to your die hard liberal media and their lies?


----------



## Catman51

MagicMike said:


> He STOLE more while in office than he gave away.
> Anymore stupid questions?


One more stupid question, do you ever think for yourself or just gobble up the BS provided to you by your masters?


----------



## MagicMike

Catman51 said:


> Have you ever considered that your "sources" are BS?


Yes, I consider that before I cite sources.
These are not B.S.
Have you ever considered that your King MAGAT (Trump) has brainwashed you into thinking that everyone is "lying" but him because HE is full of B.S.?


----------



## Orangecat

MagicMike said:


> He STOLE more while in office than he gave away.
> Anymore stupid questions?


What exactly did he steal, mental-MidgetMike?
Your dreams of a tax-payer funded sex change?


----------



## Rambunctious

MagicMike said:


> Newsmax.....
> Bullshit for MAGAT sheeple!


Okay Junior.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Orangecat said:


> What exactly did he steal, mental-MidgetMike?
> Your dreams of a tax-payer funded sex change?


Yes, I am sure someone is going to step right up and do your troll exercise.


----------



## Orangecat

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, I am sure someone is going to step right up and do your troll exercise.


Why not? You stepped right up and posted like a moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Orangecat said:


> Why not? You stepped right up and posted like a moron.


Ha, self soothing really does seem to be your only strong suit.

Whynot? Because you are being a dishonest little puke who is just trying to get attention and waste someone's time.

Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Orangecat

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, self soothing really does seem to be your only strong suit.
> 
> Whynot? Because you are being a dishonest little puke who is just trying to get attention and waste someone's time.
> 
> Pretty basic stuff.


I see your projection skills are pretty good. Sadly, you suck at actual thinking.


----------



## BackAgain

Orangecat said:


> If not for cognitive dissonance, the left would have no cognitive abilities at all.


True dat.


----------



## Catman51

MagicMike said:


> Yes, I consider that before I cite sources.
> These are not B.S.
> Have you ever considered that your King MAGAT (Trump) has brainwashed you into thinking that everyone is "lying" but him because HE is full of B.S.?


Actually, no as I have never met him or any of his administration.  And I doubt the truthfulness of your "sources".

Have you ever met any of Trumps administration to base your hate on?

No?  So you continue to promote BS, as expected.


----------



## Indeependent

Orangecat said:


> Well, he's half right, much like his wit. And he's no libertarian, for sure.


GG is an Alpha and Alphas hate Alphas.


----------



## beagle9

iceberg said:


> then go prosecute him.
> 
> all this "well they break the law so we can to" is how we got here.


Pffft... Prosecute a Democrat ? Son please. You might as well fight with a full grown starving mad grizzly bear with your bear hands ... That's how much success you'd have these days in doing that, but when the shoe is on the other foot, then get ready because they recognize no boundaries or laws.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Orangecat said:


> I see your projection skills are pretty good. Sadly, you suck at actual thinking.


Dang your posts are dumb. Like a 5 year old is writing them. Vapid, low intellect, stunted vocabulary...


----------



## iceberg

beagle9 said:


> Pffft... Prosecute a Democrat ? Son please. You might as well fight with a full grown starving mad grizzly bear with your bear hands ... That's how much success you'd have these days in doing that, but when the shoe is on the other foot, then get ready because they recognize no boundaries or laws.


I realize that.  I understand things have gone to far. 

But it's still what I'd rather try to do.


----------



## Orangecat

Indeependent said:


> GG is an Alpha and Alphas hate Alphas.


Alphas' Achilles' Heel is their need for validation from without. That's why Sigmas intimidate them so.


----------



## Orangecat

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dang your posts are dumb. Like a 5 year old is writing them. Vapid, low intellect, stunted vocabulary...


More projection. Do you work for Cinemark, Fart Fume? Lulz.


----------



## Delldude

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, the Dems do that.  Yes you and your fellow Repubs do that as well.
> 
> None of you give a shit about the country, just your party and its power


Now the dems are pushing through legislation the country didn't elect them for but they are going to pass because it's what they envision for the country but it is not what the voters elected them for.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> And lack of believing things without a shred of evidence is a virtue. Believing things without evidence is a handicap.


Yes it does from a believer's perspective. The fact that something cannot come from nothing, nothing ever could is physical proof.


----------



## San Souci

Golfing Gator said:


> yes, just like that


Glad you agree. Only one man did NOT put Party over Country. Donald J Trump.


----------



## Golfing Gator

San Souci said:


> Glad you agree. Only one man did NOT put Party over Country. Donald J Trump.




True, he put himself over country, as do all of his followers to this very day.


----------



## MagicMike

San Souci said:


> Glad you agree. Only one man did NOT put Party over Country. Donald J Trump.


No.
He doesn't give a shit about either.
For him everything is about Donald J. Trump.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> True, he put himself over country, as do all of his followers to this very day.


Your statement is just like your toilet after you use it.  Full of crap.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Your statement is just like your toilet after you use it.  Full of crap.



Sorry for speaking ill of your god, I did not mean to offend you


----------



## flan327

Delldude said:


> These dems leave no stone unturned.


So you have no respect for the CONSTITUTION?


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Sorry for speaking ill of your god, I did not mean to offend you


You are lying again.  You always mean to offend those that think differently than you, which is virtually anyone who can actually think.


----------



## flan327

miketx said:


> I disagree. Investigations are bull. Just take them down and gitmo them.


Texas can secede any time


----------



## miketx

flan327 said:


> Texas can secede any time


We don't need you scum to tell us.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> Yes it does from a believer's perspective.


So it makes sense from the perspective of someone who believes extraordinary things without evidence.

Haha, thanks for the assist.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So it makes sense from the perspective of someone who believes extraordinary things without evidence.
> 
> Haha, thanks for the assist.


That IS how you decide anything and everything, without evidence.


----------



## Catman51

miketx said:


> We don't need you scum to tell us.


You do realize that Gitmo is a military facility and not for civilians, right?  But for a traitor like you they might make an exception.


----------



## miketx

Catman51 said:


> You do realize that Gitmo is a military facility and not for civilians, right?  But for a traitor like you they might make an exception.


Come get me fag.


----------



## flan327

Lastamender said:


> But influence peddling is just fine. That what Biden has done and is still doing,


Nope
NOPE
WRONG AGAIN


----------



## Lastamender

flan327 said:


> Nope
> NOPE
> WRONG AGAIN


Dumb, stupid dumb.


----------



## San Souci

MagicMike said:


> No.
> He doesn't give a shit about either.
> For him everything is about Donald J. Trump.


May His name be praised. AMEN!


----------



## Delldude

flan327 said:


> So you have no respect for the CONSTITUTION?


Seriously......I think you got the wrong party...


----------



## Delldude

flan327 said:


> Texas can secede any time


Not that simple, look it up....


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So it makes sense from the perspective of someone who believes extraordinary things without evidence.
> 
> Haha, thanks for the assist.


You aren't a believer yet you are accepting things about life that have no evidence.


----------



## beagle9

MagicMike said:


> That donating salary B.S. was just another of his scams.
> He and his childen made much more enriching themselves off of the office than he ever "gave away."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: President Donald Trump donates his salary, but he still makes money
> 
> 
> Social media claims that President Donald Trump works for no money are not totally accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


It matters not what his genius produced for him and his family aside from his stay as the President, only that the government didn't cut him a check for the pure hell he received for attempting to help the people of this nation to know how damned bad the Democrat's truly were and still are. No amount of money was worth that hell, but he went through it for the American people, and that's what people like you hate the most.

PS. Why not any criticizing of Pelosi and her families enrichment for alledged insider trading, Biden's alledged quid pro quo to help his son in Ukraine, the Clinton's alledged corruption, and on and on and on it goes, but with you knuckleheads it's TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP........ Instead of AAA, y'all need TDS rehabilitation bad.


----------



## Care4all

beagle9 said:


> It matters not what his genius produced for him and his family aside from his stay as the President, only that the government didn't cut him a check for the pure hell he received for attempting to help the people of this nation to know how damned bad the Democrat's truly were and still are. No amount of money was worth that hell, but he went through it for the American people, and that's what people like you hate the most.
> 
> PS. Why not any criticizing of Pelosi and her families enrichment for alledged insider trading, Biden's alledged quid pro quo to help his son in Ukraine, the Clinton's alledged corruption, and on and on and on it goes, but with you knuckleheads it's TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP, TRUMP........ Instead of AAA, y'all need TDS rehabilitation bad.


FYI

The govt did pay Trump, every month he served....our taxes paid him.  By LAW the President of the United States must be paid his salary.

Trump then donated what we paid him, to different government causes and agencies.


----------



## Care4all

Cougarbear said:


> (b)
> Whoever, except as authorized under regulations promulgated by the President


We have only one president at a time, and he can use the official presidential seal.  Period.  Trump broke the LAW!

(a)
_*Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.*
(b)
*Whoever, except as authorized under regulations promulgated by the President and published in the Federal Register, knowingly manufactures, reproduces, sells, or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured *or sold, any likeness of the seals of the President or Vice President, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
(c)
Whoever, except as directed by the United States Senate, or the Secretary of the Senate on its behalf, knowingly uses, manufactures, reproduces, sells or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured or sold, any likeness of the seal of the United States Senate, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
(d)
Whoever, except as directed by the United States House of Representatives, or the Clerk of the House of Representatives on its behalf, knowingly uses, manufactures, reproduces, sells or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured or sold, any likeness of the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
(e)
Whoever, except as directed by the United States Congress, or the Secretary of the Senate and the Clerk of the House of Representatives, acting jointly on its behalf, knowingly uses, manufactures, reproduces, sells or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured or sold, any likeness of the seal of the United States Congress, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
(f)A violation of the provisions of this section may be enjoined at the suit of the Attorney General,
(1)
in the case of the great seal of the United States and the seals of the President and Vice President, upon complaint by any authorized representative of any department or agency of the United States;
(2)
in the case of the seal of the United States Senate, upon complaint by the Secretary of the Senate;
(3)
in the case of the seal of the United States House of Representatives, upon complaint by the Clerk of the House of Representatives; and
(4)
in the case of the seal of the United States Congress, upon complaint by the Secretary of the Senate and the Clerk of the House of Representatives, acting jointly_.


----------



## Catman51

miketx said:


> Come get me fag.


Because someone catches you in your fantasies you resort to name calling?  Says an awful lot about your intellect or lack thereof.


----------



## miketx

Catman51 said:


> Because someone catches you in your fantasies you resort to name calling?  Says an awful lot about your intellect or lack thereof.


Classic gay leftist babble...never original, never a point, always the same lame stupid.


----------



## Catman51

miketx said:


> Classic gay leftist babble...never original, never a point, always the same lame stupid.


As that is all you provide you would know.


----------



## miketx

Catman51 said:


> As that is all you provide you would know.


Lol - it provides more of the worn and pitiful diatribe of the feckless left!


----------



## MagicMike

miketx said:


> Classic gay leftist babble...never original, never a point, always the same lame stupid.


It appears that miketx has got some latent, closet gayness going on that he's trying REALLY REALLY hard to deflect from.
You almost never see this degree of homophobic projection from truly straight people.
I'll bet he's got BOXES full of women's clothing that he plays with when he's alone.

How about it miketx?
It's OK to post lingerie pics if you want.
After all it's a brave, new, rainbow world dude!


----------



## Catman51

miketx said:


> Lol - it provides more of the worn and pitiful diatribe of the feckless left!
> 
> View attachment 678643


As you are a member of "the feckless left" you would know of that than any normal person.  Take your meds and try living in reality for a time.  You certainly are not doing so now, or ever in the past.


----------



## miketx

Catman51 said:


> As you are a member of "the feckless left" you would know of that than any normal person.  Take your meds and try living in reality for a time.  You certainly are not doing so now, or ever in the past.


Left babble fail


----------



## bripat9643

Delldude said:


> I think they got Him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Complaint Filed Against Trump NJ Golf Resort


Don't prog snowflakes have anything better to do with their time than persecute Trump for using the presidential seal?


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes he was. And even while the POTUS he is not allowed to use it for a profit.
> 
> No president was making money off those movies.


Someone was making a profit off of them.



Golfing Gator said:


> I do not know what a TDR people are, but I prefer that our leaders do not start to make the White House look like a Nasar racer.
> 
> I would feel the same way no matter which former POTUS was doing it.  But then again every other living former POTUS was able to move on and have a life after the White House, but damn if Trump just cannot let go.  One of the most pathetic things I have seen out of a grown man


Sure you would feel the same way, just like you also claim that you're a conservative.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> just like you also claim that you're a conservative.



Can you find a post of mine making that claim?


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Can you find a post of mine making that claim?


Probably, but I'm not willing to expend that much effort.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> Probably, but I'm not willing to expend that much effort.



So, you just made it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Delldude

bripat9643 said:


> Don't prog snowflakes have anything better to do with their time than persecute Trump for using the presidential seal?



Kinda cool how they all have the Trump brand burned into the inner walls of their heads.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you just made it up.
> 
> Thanks!


No.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> No.



Are  you feeling lonely today and need some attention?


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Are  you feeling lonely today and need some attention?


No.


----------



## MagicMike

bripat9643 said:


> Don't prog snowflakes have anything better to do with their time than persecute Trump for using the presidential seal?


No
There is nothing better to do


----------



## beagle9

MagicMike said:


> Yes, I consider that before I cite sources.
> These are not B.S.
> Have you ever considered that your King MAGAT (Trump) has brainwashed you into thinking that everyone is "lying" but him because HE is full of B.S.?


Wait a minute here, do you confirm that the Russia hoax was exactly that "a hoax" ? We can site many more bull crap lie's leveled against Trump for political purposes by the hurted feewings of the Democrat's, yet here you are attempting to trash Trump even more for your political agenda's, and this even after it's been proven that most if not all the lies leveled against Trump were proven now to be just that "LIE'S"...  TDS much ?


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> True, he put himself over country, as do all of his followers to this very day.


Still ignoring the obvious eh leftist ?? Biden is the worst President this country has ever had, and the fall out will go on for year's and year's before we recover in the world after it all.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> Sorry for speaking ill of your god, I did not mean to offend you


As long as you have Biden, we are the one's who are laughing at you for voting such an idiot into office. LOL


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> Still ignoring the obvious eh leftist ?? Biden is the worst President this country has ever had, and the fall out will go on for year's and year's before we recover in the world after it all.



How bad Biden is has no bearing on Trump.  This is what you worshipers will never understand.  Pointing to Biden and saying how much he sucks does not make Trump any better 



beagle9 said:


> As long as you have Biden, we are the one's who are laughing at you for voting such an idiot into office. LOL



I did not vote for Biden, last time I voted for Dem was in 1992.

I do not support the duopoly.


----------



## Catman51

miketx said:


> Left babble fail


Yes you are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cougarbear said:


> You aren't a believer yet you are accepting things about life that have no evidence.


Oh, this is the part where I say "like what?", and you make up something  painfully stupid.


----------



## miketx

Catman51 said:


> Yes you are.


Omg! Always spewing stupid! 7th grade again!


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, this is the part where I say "like what?", and you make up something  painfully stupid.


Yes  are, since you cant come up with anything.


----------



## Catman51

miketx said:


> Omg! Always spewing stupid! 7th grade again!


Not really.  Y ou will know if you ever make it that far.


----------



## bripat9643

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, this is the part where I say "like what?", and you make up something  painfully stupid.


Here's something you believe without any evidence:

"Diversity is our strength"


----------



## toobfreak

bripat9643 said:


> Here's something you believe without any evidence:  "Diversity is our strength"



Always funny how demtards claim the importance of diversity until it actually COMES to HAVING real diversity in our government, our institutions and our schools.  There is nothing the left hates and fears more than diversity of ideas, opinions and goals.  It is always THEIR way or the highway.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you just made it up.
> 
> Thanks!


No, he cited your attitude and the tone of your past posts.  Now you provide one that declares your political stand.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> No, he cited your attitude and the tone of your past posts.  Now you provide one that declares your political stand.



Yeah, he made up.






						Biden declares 'more Americans feel financially comfortable' since he took office
					

OK, if Communism never existed who would you vote for?   I think I could vote for Justin Amash if he stays not a Repub/Dem  This is my POTUS voting record...  Jorgensen - 2020  Johnson - 2016  Johnson - 2012  Barr - 2008  Badnarik - 2004  Browne - 2000  Perot. - 1996  Clinton - 1992  Bush I-...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## kaz

Delldude said:


> I think they got Him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal Complaint Filed Against Trump NJ Golf Resort



No one is paying attention other than Democrats who read CNN for talking points then claim they watched it.   But they didn't because it's so fucking boring and repetitive.    No defense = sham trial worthy of the PLA or KGB


----------



## kaz

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, this is the part where I say "like what?", and you make up something  painfully stupid.



Do as you say, not as you do, huh racist?


----------



## kaz

Catman51 said:


> Not really.  Y ou will know if you ever make it that far.



I'd say good one, but seventh grade = your insults.   Here's a pity rim shot, junior


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bripat9643 said:


> Here's something you believe without any evidence:
> 
> "Diversity is our strength"


Except for the country you claim to love  but actually hate.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> How bad Biden is has no bearing on Trump.  This is what you worshipers will never understand.  Pointing to Biden and saying how much he sucks does not make Trump any better
> 
> 
> 
> I did not vote for Biden, last time I voted for Dem was in 1992.
> 
> I do not support the duopoly.


Oh but Trump's relevant and Biden isn't eh leftist ??? ROTFLMBO


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Oh but Trump's relevant and Biden isn't eh leftist ??? ROTFLMBO


He said it has no bearing on trump. Why the idiot non sequitur? Surely you can do better.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Yeah, he made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declares 'more Americans feel financially comfortable' since he took office
> 
> 
> OK, if Communism never existed who would you vote for?   I think I could vote for Justin Amash if he stays not a Repub/Dem  This is my POTUS voting record...  Jorgensen - 2020  Johnson - 2016  Johnson - 2012  Barr - 2008  Badnarik - 2004  Browne - 2000  Perot. - 1996  Clinton - 1992  Bush I-...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


So, as expected, you are to chicken to do what you demand of others.  Somehow, not surprised.


----------



## Catman51

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He said it has no bearing on trump. Why the idiot non sequitur? Surely you can do better.


Why?  You never have except to post more nonsense and expect up to believe it just because you say it.

Is your mother Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## Catman51

kaz said:


> I'd say good one, but seventh grade = your insults.   Here's a pity rim shot, junior


If you note, or at least comprehend the written word, I am not the one citing the 7th grade.

Try again Skippy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> Oh but Trump's relevant and Biden isn't eh leftist ??? ROTFLMBO



Well, in a discussion about Trump, then yes Trump is relevant and of course Biden is a leftist, has been his whole career.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> So, as expected, you are to chicken to do what you demand of others.  Somehow, not surprised.



I gave you a post that shows my political views.   Nothing shows one's political views more than who they cast a vote for


----------



## kaz

Catman51 said:


> If you note, or at least comprehend the written word, I am not the one citing the 7th grade.
> 
> Try again Skippy.



Try again, liar, post #326.

All you did was essentially repeat what he said back to him


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Well, in a discussion about Trump, then yes Trump is relevant and of course Biden is a leftist, has been his whole career.


So you neither confirm or deny your stance, just equivocate and take no stance, except to attack Trump.

Continuing on your tact to loserdom.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> I gave you a post that shows my political views.   Nothing shows one's political views more than who they cast a vote for


Can you say BS?  You certainly spew enough of it.


----------



## Catman51

kaz said:


> Try again, liar, post #326.
> 
> All you did was essentially repeat what he said back to him


"Repeat", not proclaim it.  You really do not understand the English language, do you?  Or are just to stupid and pigheaded to admit that you are continually wrong.


----------



## kaz

Catman51 said:


> "Repeat", not proclaim it.  You really do not understand the English language, do you?  Or are just to stupid and pigheaded to admit that you are continually wrong.



I made fun of you for the I'm not, you are response.  I'm bored now, thanks for playing


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> So you neither confirm or deny your stance, just equivocate and take no stance, except to attack Trump.
> 
> Continuing on your tact to loserdom.



What could confirm one's stance more than who they place their vote on?


----------



## Catman51

kaz said:


> I made fun of you for the I'm not, you are response.  I'm bored now, thanks for playing


Yes, when you are proven to be losing your type often cuts and runs.  Your version of courage.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> What could confirm one's stance more than who they place their vote on?


Sticking by their stance and not changing it to suit a different current climate.  Something you have never done.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Sticking by their stance and not changing it to suit a different current climate.  Something you have never done.



I have been consistent on this forum from the day I got here.  

What have I changed on?


----------



## Delldude

kaz said:


> No one is paying attention other than Democrats who read CNN for talking points then claim they watched it.   But they didn't because it's so fucking boring and repetitive.    No defense = sham trial worthy of the PLA or KGB


Watch the hearings.....pretend you're a democrat. Think about Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## flan327

Golfing Gator said:


> That is because you put party before country just like all the partisan drones


Putt putt much?


----------



## flan327

Delldude said:


> Watch the hearings.....pretend you're a democrat. Think about Pavlov's dogs.


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## kaz

Catman51 said:


> Yes, when you are proven to be losing your type often cuts and runs.  Your version of courage.



OK, let's recap where we are.

You responded to a poster who called you a seven year old and called him seven or under.

I made fun of you for the lame insult.

Where do we go from here?   What content am I "running from?"  Are you trying to prove he was right about you being a seven year old?   What am I running from again?      You called me out, so back it up.   Where do we go from here that isn't stupid?


----------



## kaz

Delldude said:


> Watch the hearings.....pretend you're a democrat. Think about Pavlov's dogs.



Why would I watch a show trial with no defense again?


----------



## Winco

kaz said:


> Why would I watch a show trial with no defense again?


You certainly don't have to watch.
It's your RIGHT.

But you certainly should be informed (not in denial) to comment on something you admit you haven't watched.


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> Well, in a discussion about Trump, then yes Trump is relevant and of course Biden is a leftist, has been his whole career.


These discussions never stay on track, so don't deflect when you get a return on what you pump out here. Your slant or lean's cause the responses you get, so don't complain or use topic as if that covers for your bull crap.


----------



## kaz

Winco said:


> You certainly don't have to watch.
> It's your RIGHT.
> 
> But you certainly should be informed (not in denial) to comment on something you admit you haven't watched.



If you wanted to be "informed" you'd be aghast that no defense was permitted.    To you being informed doesn't mean you know anything but DNC talking points, and I'm plenty informed about those, you racists never shut up about your bigotry and hatred


----------



## Winco

kaz said:


> If you wanted to be "informed" you'd be aghast that no defense was permitted.    To you being informed doesn't mean you know anything but DNC talking points, and I'm plenty informed about those, you racists never shut up about your bigotry and hatred


I understand your displeasure.  Denial will do that.
The DOJ or States will file charges (indictments) if enough information is found.

The hearings are about exposing the crimes. Providing the evidence.
The hearing committee won't make any charges or indictments.
You understand that, right?


----------



## beagle9

Winco said:


> I understand your displeasure.  Denial will do that.
> The DOJ or States will file charges (indictments) if enough information is found.
> 
> The hearings are about exposing the crimes. Providing the evidence.
> The hearing committee won't make any charges or indictments.
> You understand that, right?


What goes around comes around.. You do understand that right ?? If you think the Democrat's are clean, then you are badly mistaken... Heck your leader right now would be trembling in his Loafer's if he wasn't so medically compromised to understand his hypocrisy on the many issue's you people have him agreeing with.. lol


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> I have been consistent on this forum from the day I got here.
> 
> What have I changed on?


Your daily flip flop on which party you support, for one.  And don't demand that I provide quotes of your arrogant posts as reading them once almost made me sick.


----------



## Catman51

kaz said:


> OK, let's recap where we are.
> 
> You responded to a poster who called you a seven year old and called him seven or under.
> 
> I made fun of you for the lame insult.
> 
> Where do we go from here?   What content am I "running from?"  Are you trying to prove he was right about you being a seven year old?   What am I running from again?      You called me out, so back it up.   Where do we go from here that isn't stupid?


As you always do, running from the truth.

To recap, you are a lying idiot.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> That is because you put party before country just like all the partisan drones


Then according to your statement, your precious democrats are partisan drones, just like you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Your daily flip flop on which party you support, for one.  And don't demand that I provide quotes of your arrogant posts as reading them once almost made me sick.



I do not support either party, have not since 1994.  

They both do a few things I agree with an a great many things I do not agree with.  

I am not a mindless drone like you that has to agree with their party 100% of the time and disagree with the other one 100% of the time.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Catman51 said:


> Then according to your statement, your precious democrats are partisan drones, just like you.



Yes, the Dems are partisan drones just like you.    Both the left wing and the right wing belong to the same bird.


----------



## Winco

beagle9 said:


> What goes around comes around.. You do understand that right ?? If you think the Democrat's are clean, then you are badly mistaken... Heck your leader right now would be trembling in his Loafer's if he wasn't so medically compromised to understand his hypocrisy on the many issue's you people have him agreeing with.. lol


I'm not a Biden Lover.
I hope he doesn't run, if so I hope he gets Primaried.
I just want someone YOUNGER, both parties.

Biden is NOT my leader.
Fair enough if you disagree, then is trump your leader?


----------



## kaz

Winco said:


> I understand your displeasure.  Denial will do that.
> The DOJ or States will file charges (indictments) if enough information is found.
> 
> The hearings are about exposing the crimes. Providing the evidence.
> The hearing committee won't make any charges or indictments.
> You understand that, right?



I understand if this were real to you, you'd be going after the Democrats who suborned trashing, looting and burning cities across the country all the summer of 2020.

You are a traitor, racist Commie bastard


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Well, in a discussion about Trump, then yes Trump is relevant and of course Biden is a leftist, has been his whole career.


Why are you progs always talking about Trump when your pervert hero Biden is President?


----------



## bripat9643

Winco said:


> I'm not a Biden Lover.
> I hope he doesn't run, if so I hope he gets Primaried.
> I just want someone YOUNGER, both parties.
> 
> Biden is NOT my leader.
> Fair enough if you disagree, then is trump your leader?


You voted for him, turd.  Now you don't want to take credit for him?


----------



## kaz

Catman51 said:


> As you always do, running from the truth.
> 
> To recap, you are a lying idiot.



And another one flies right over the racist simpleton's head.  Give it up, Porky


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> Why are you progs always talking about Trump when your pervert hero Biden is President?



I did not start the discussion on Trump, it was started by one of your fellow Trump worshipers.  I merely responded to it. 

Maybe you could find a 3rd grader to teach you how to follow along in thread so you are not always so confused.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> I did not start the discussion on Trump, it was started by one of your fellow Trump worshipers.  I merely responded to it.
> 
> Maybe you could find a 3rd grader to teach you how to follow along in thread so you are not always so confused.


Post # 3 in this thread:

_"Good. *Trump *is not above the law no matter how much you worship him. I hope they get a nice fat fine"_​


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> I do not support either party, have not since 1994.
> 
> They both do a few things I agree with an a great many things I do not agree with.
> 
> I am not a mindless drone like you that has to agree with their party 100% of the time and disagree with the other one 100% of the time.


You are again showing your ignorance, big time.

Do I disagree with much of what the democrats propose?  Certainly, as it is anti-American.

Do I agree with everything the Republicans propose? No.

But you in your lack of intelligence assume you know how I think about everything shows just how stupid you truly are. 

But it appears from your posts that YOU support everything the Democrats propose.  As stated, showing your ignorance again.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, the Dems are partisan drones just like you.    Both the left wing and the right wing belong to the same bird.


And you belong to only the left wing, much as you try to deny it.  Just like the democrats you are.


----------



## Catman51

kaz said:


> And another one flies right over the racist simpleton's head.  Give it up, Porky


Your lame attempts to denigrate other posters fly over no ones head. They are as lame as your denials and go straight to the gutter.  Nice try, Skippy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> Post # 3 in this thread:
> 
> _"Good. *Trump *is not above the law no matter how much you worship him. I hope they get a nice fat fine"_​



Post number 1, which comes before 3


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> I do not support either party, have not since 1994.
> 
> They both do a few things I agree with an a great many things I do not agree with.
> 
> I am not a mindless drone like you that has to agree with their party 100% of the time and disagree with the other one 100% of the time.


Your thread positions prove you to be a liar, because you've been fighting conservative republican's on this site forever it seems. Only two slots left, and according to your post you lean left on the issue's.


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> Your thread positions prove you to be a liar, because you've been fighting conservative republican's on this site forever it seems. Only two slots left, and according to your post you lean left on the issue's.



There are no conservative republican's on this site, there are no conservatives period on this site.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> There are no conservative republican's on this site, there are no conservatives period on this site.


More proof that you are no conservative.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> More proof that you are no conservative.



Again, find a post of me claiming to be.  

I know one thing for sure, you are not one is neither are about 99.9% of the people on this forum.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Again, find a post of me claiming to be.
> 
> I know one thing for sure, you are not one is neither are about 99.9% of the people on this forum.


I don't know if you claimed to be one, but you always go around telling other conservatives that they aren't genuine.

How the fuck would you know, asshole? 

You certainly never attack Democrats.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> I don't know if you claimed to be one, but you always go around telling other conservatives that they aren't genuine.
> 
> How the fuck would you know, asshole?



Because I know what a conservative is, and it is not someone that turns a blind eye to the spending and debt added by your beloved party and your god Trump. 

There is no possible way a conservative could support either the GOP nor Trump.


----------



## Delldude

flan327 said:


> LOLOLOLOL


So I am right......LOL


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Because I know what a conservative is, and it is not someone that turns a blind eye to the spending and debt added by your beloved party and your god Trump.
> 
> There is no possible way a conservative could support either the GOP nor Trump.


You lie to yourself and to everyone else on the forum.  You turn a blind eye to Democrat spending.  I have never once seen you go after Democrats for spending.


----------



## Delldude

kaz said:


> Why would I watch a show trial with no defense again?


Again? They got you previously?


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> There are no conservative republican's on this site, there are no conservatives period on this site.


Coming from you leftist who claim every minute that your word's mean not what you say is freaking laughable.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> You lie to yourself and to everyone else on the forum.  You turn a blind eye to Democrat spending.  I have never once seen you go after Democrats for spending.



The Dems do not pretend to be conservatives or to be against spending more and more money.  

I do not turn a blind eye to either side, they are both equally responsible, you on the other hand claim to be conservative and turn a blind eye to your beloved party being just like the Dems when it comes to spending


----------



## beagle9

Golfing Gator said:


> The Dems do not pretend to be conservatives or to be against spending more and more money.
> 
> I do not turn a blind eye to either side, they are both equally responsible, you on the other hand claim to be conservative and turn a blind eye to your beloved party being just like the Dems when it comes to spending


It's all about the proper spending, and what that spending does in the long haul for the country. Democrat's love impulse spending like a bunch of women shopping at a flea-market on a walk through, while their husband's contemplate suicide while sitting in the hot sun wondering when one of their wives will finally return.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> The Dems do not pretend to be conservatives or to be against spending more and more money.
> 
> I do not turn a blind eye to either side, they are both equally responsible, you on the other hand claim to be conservative and turn a blind eye to your beloved party being just like the Dems when it comes to spending


Bulll shit .  Show me a single post where you attack Dims for their spending.

They are not "equally responsible."  Dims are 90% responsible.  Republicans are not just like Dims.  Anyone who claim otherwise is a Dim sympathizer,


----------



## Golfing Gator

beagle9 said:


> It's all about the proper spending, and what that spending does in the long haul for the country. Democrat's love impulse spending like a bunch of women shopping at a flea-market on a walk through, while their husband's contemplate suicide while sitting in the hot sun wondering when one of their wives will finally return.



Finally one of you honest enough to admit the only difference is what each side wants to spend money on.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> Bulll shit .  Show me a single post where you attack Dims for their spending.
> 
> They are not "equally responsible."  Dims are 90% responsible.  Republicans are not just like Dims.  Anyone who claim otherwise is a Dim sympathizer,



And this is why we have 31 trillion dollars in debt....both sides give their side a free pass.

If people like you ever quit putting party before country we might have a chance, but it is doubtful you can


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> Finally one of you honest enough to admit the only difference is what each side wants to spend money on.


Wrong again, asshole.


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> And this is why we have 31 trillion dollars in debt....both sides give their side a free pass.
> 
> If people like you ever quit putting party before country we might have a chance, but it is doubtful you can


The assumption that boths side are in the wrong is your idiotic assumption, not a fact.  Voting Democrat is as good as committing suicide.  According to your theory, there's no reason even to vote.

You're an idiot.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> There are no conservative republican's on this site, there are no conservatives period on this site.


The al knowing has spoken so it must be true.  This moron can and has never been wrong about anything, just ask him.  

Just further proof that he lies in all things and exposes himself as a liar with his every post.


----------



## Catman51

Golfing Gator said:


> Again, find a post of me claiming to be.
> 
> I know one thing for sure, you are not one is neither are about 99.9% of the people on this forum.


Then as usual, you know nothing and insist on proving it with each post of yours.


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> The assumption that boths side are in the wrong is your idiotic assumption, not a fact.  Voting Democrat is as good as committing suicide.  According to your theory, there's no reason even to vote.
> 
> You're an idiot.



If you are voting for the duopoly then you are correct there is no reason to vote outside of a few social wedge issues your party masters use to keep you in line


----------



## kaz

Delldude said:


> Again? They got you previously?



Um ... OK?   Don't quit your day job, that was REALY bad.  Here's a pity rim shot for ya


----------



## bripat9643

Golfing Gator said:


> If you are voting for the duopoly then you are correct there is no reason to vote outside of a few social wedge issues your party masters use to keep you in line



Then why are you even on this site?  What's the point if voting can' change anything?  Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## Golfing Gator

bripat9643 said:


> Then why are you even on this site?  What's the point if voting can' change anything?  Who are you trying to convince?



This site is entertaining.  That is why I am on this site. 

I would never try to convince anyone of anything on a site like this.  Most people that come here are not open minded enough to change a single thing.

Hell in a different thread I have given 11 links to fighting between Israel and Hamas in 2018 and 2019 and yet am still being told that there was not one shot fired between them during the entire time Trump was POTUS.   

This is not the exception on this forum, it is the norm.


----------



## Delldude

kaz said:


> Um ... OK?   Don't quit your day job, that was REALY bad.  Here's a pity rim shot for ya


No sense of humor?


kaz said:


> Why would I watch a show trial with no defense *again*?


----------



## kaz

Delldude said:


> No sense of humor?



Sure, you have any good jokes?


----------



## Delldude

kaz said:


> Sure, you have any good jokes?



Again?


----------



## Cougarbear

Care4all said:


> We have only one president at a time, and he can use the official presidential seal.  Period.  Trump broke the LAW!
> 
> (a)
> _*Whoever knowingly displays any printed or other likeness of the great seal of the United States, or of the seals of the President or the Vice President of the United States, or the seal of the United States Senate, or the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or the seal of the United States Congress, or any facsimile thereof, in, or in connection with, any advertisement, poster, circular, book, pamphlet, or other publication, public meeting, play, motion picture, telecast, or other production, or on any building, monument, or stationery, for the purpose of conveying, or in a manner reasonably calculated to convey, a false impression of sponsorship or approval by the Government of the United States or by any department, agency, or instrumentality thereof, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.*
> (b)
> *Whoever, except as authorized under regulations promulgated by the President and published in the Federal Register, knowingly manufactures, reproduces, sells, or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured *or sold, any likeness of the seals of the President or Vice President, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
> (c)
> Whoever, except as directed by the United States Senate, or the Secretary of the Senate on its behalf, knowingly uses, manufactures, reproduces, sells or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured or sold, any likeness of the seal of the United States Senate, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
> (d)
> Whoever, except as directed by the United States House of Representatives, or the Clerk of the House of Representatives on its behalf, knowingly uses, manufactures, reproduces, sells or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured or sold, any likeness of the seal of the United States House of Representatives, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
> (e)
> Whoever, except as directed by the United States Congress, or the Secretary of the Senate and the Clerk of the House of Representatives, acting jointly on its behalf, knowingly uses, manufactures, reproduces, sells or purchases for resale, either separately or appended to any article manufactured or sold, any likeness of the seal of the United States Congress, or any substantial part thereof, except for manufacture or sale of the article for the official use of the Government of the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.
> (f)A violation of the provisions of this section may be enjoined at the suit of the Attorney General,
> (1)
> in the case of the great seal of the United States and the seals of the President and Vice President, upon complaint by any authorized representative of any department or agency of the United States;
> (2)
> in the case of the seal of the United States Senate, upon complaint by the Secretary of the Senate;
> (3)
> in the case of the seal of the United States House of Representatives, upon complaint by the Clerk of the House of Representatives; and
> (4)
> in the case of the seal of the United States Congress, upon complaint by the Secretary of the Senate and the Clerk of the House of Representatives, acting jointly_.


No, no law broken. Democrats are just crazy and deranged.


----------



## Cougarbear

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, this is the part where I say "like what?", and you make up something  painfully stupid.


You have no answer. Neither do Atheists.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> Yes it does from a believer's perspective. The fact that something cannot come from nothing, nothing ever could is physical proof.


So what did the original something come from?


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> You have no answer. Neither do Atheists.


Better no answer than a wrong answer.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> So what did the original something come from?


Our Creator. At least in this universe. One can go crazy trying to go back through multi universes to try and figure that out. All we need to know is our God of this Universe.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> Our Creator. At least in this universe. One can go crazy trying to go back through multi universes to try and figure that out. All we need to know is our God of this Universe.


But you said something can't come from nothing.  So where did this "creator" come from?


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> But you said something can't come from nothing.  So where did this "creator" come from?


One of our Prophets in these latter days mentioned once that "As man is now, God once was. As God is now, man may become." The Bible says the man is not without the woman and the woman is not without the man in the Lord. So, we have Heavenly Parents who were completely faithful where they came from and became Celestial glorified beings in their resurrection. Glorified beings have children that are of a finer material known as "Spirit." And, the numbers of spirit children they have had is quite staggering. Hundreds of Billions or even Trillions. What kind of marvellous mind and bodies to be able to do this and keep track of every one of their children. But, they too have given all of their children the same opportunities to evolve and eventually have their own mansions (unviverses) and eternal families. 

There is and always has been one primeval law, the law of free moral agency. This is the individual spirit's right to choose good or evil. In this universe, light and dark, good and evil, and all manner of opposites have always been available for our learning of choosing good or evil. At one time, all of our Heavenly Parents children were with them and in a great council in heaven. Heavenly Father presented His Plan of Evolution to Salvation and Exaltation to have all that they have. One of our Brothers, the one we call the Son of God or Jehovah, presented the Father's Plan. But another Brother, Lucifer, didn't like it and didn't want to go through the trials and tribulations with only faith and belief in Father in Heaven and His plan. So, Lucifer devised up his own plan to take everyone down to earth, show them around, explaining good and evil but not having to experience any of the blood and horror that comes along with liberty and freedom. Then, we would all return and be exalted for doing nothing and learning nothing. We voted. 2/3 went with Jehovah and 1/3 went with Lucifer. The Father then concluded the council by commanding the universe be created in order for His children to follow His plan through Jehovah's guidance. Lucifer and his 1/3 followers rebelled and were cast out into the earth once it was made. They will never have a physical body to learn and grow. They will never be resurrected and evolve. They are damned forever seeking bodies of pigs and to violate and torment man to give man the opportunities to choose good or evil. And, so here we are. Living by faith and belief only. Endowed by our Creator with life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. And, Exaltation if we are valiant in our Testimony and Faith in The Father, Son and Holy Ghost.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> One of our Prophets in these latter days mentioned once that "As man is now, God once was. As God is now, man may become." The Bible says the man is not without the woman and the woman is not without the man in the Lord. So, we have Heavenly Parents who were completely faithful where they came from and became Celestial glorified beings in their resurrection. Glorified beings have children that are of a finer material known as "Spirit." And, the numbers of spirit children they have had is quite staggering. Hundreds of Billions or even Trillions. What kind of marvellous mind and bodies to be able to do this and keep track of every one of their children. But, they too have given all of their children the same opportunities to evolve and eventually have their own mansions (unviverses) and eternal families.
> 
> There is and always has been one primeval law, the law of free moral agency. This is the individual spirit's right to choose good or evil. In this universe, light and dark, good and evil, and all manner of opposites have always been available for our learning of choosing good or evil. At one time, all of our Heavenly Parents children were with them and in a great council in heaven. Heavenly Father presented His Plan of Evolution to Salvation and Exaltation to have all that they have. One of our Brothers, the one we call the Son of God or Jehovah, presented the Father's Plan. But another Brother, Lucifer, didn't like it and didn't want to go through the trials and tribulations with only faith and belief in Father in Heaven and His plan. So, Lucifer devised up his own plan to take everyone down to earth, show them around, explaining good and evil but not having to experience any of the blood and horror that comes along with liberty and freedom. Then, we would all return and be exalted for doing nothing and learning nothing. We voted. 2/3 went with Jehovah and 1/3 went with Lucifer. The Father then concluded the council by commanding the universe be created in order for His children to follow His plan through Jehovah's guidance. Lucifer and his 1/3 followers rebelled and were cast out into the earth once it was made. They will never have a physical body to learn and grow. They will never be resurrected and evolve. They are damned forever seeking bodies of pigs and to violate and torment man to give man the opportunities to choose good or evil. And, so here we are. Living by faith and belief only. Endowed by our Creator with life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. And, Exaltation if we are valiant in our Testimony and Faith in The Father, Son and Holy Ghost.


So which is it:  Can something come from nothing or not?  If not, then were did God come from?  Your post failed to answer the question.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> So which is it:  Can something come from nothing or not?  If not, then were did God come from?  Your post failed to answer the question.


Comprehension seems to elude you. I perfectly answered your question where our God comes from. It's very clear.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> Comprehension seems to elude you. I perfectly answered your question where our God comes from. It's very clear.


You babbled a lot of gobbledygook.    You're trying to say he came from nothing without actually saying it.

Just answer this simple question:  Did God come from something, or did he come from nothing?  The answer should only be one word.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> You babbled a lot of gobbledygook.    You're trying to say he came from nothing without actually saying it.
> 
> Just answer this simple question:  Did God come from something, or did he come from nothing?  The answer should only be one word.


 Do you not understand the differences in the realms that exist - one seen and one unseen ? We have the physical realm and then we have the spiritual realm that has existed forever. Do you not realize that you could actually be controlled by the spiritual realm without knowing it sometimes ? 

However this would only happen if it is needed for some reason or another, but for most of the human race freedom is promoted where as the spiritual realm doesn't involve itself unless it has too or rather if it wants too in order to bring you around, otherwise if maybe straying a little to much. 

Then it might not be understood even then, and if one dies, well that's only a transition from one realm to another.

The second death is the one to avoid if possible, yet all depending on you and your choices made in life.

God didn't come from anything you might understand upon this earth, and so it is that you strain at a gnat yet swallow a camel.  You of little faith, seek and you shall find, if he knocks and you open your heart and mind, then he shall enter in and sup with you. You have two choices, do the right thing eventually while time is still available. My opinion based on my understanding.


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> Do you not understand the differences in the realms that exist - one seen and one unseen ? We have the physical realm and then we have the spiritual realm that has existed forever. Do you not realize that you could actually be controlled by the spiritual realm without knowing it sometimes ?
> 
> However this would only happen if it is needed for some reason or another, but for most of the human race freedom is promoted where as the spiritual realm doesn't involve itself unless it has too or rather if it wants too in order to bring you around, otherwise if maybe straying a little to much.
> 
> Then it might not be understood even then, and if one dies, well that's only a transition from one realm to another.
> 
> The second death is the one to avoid if possible, yet all depending on you and your choices made in life.
> 
> God didn't come from anything you might understand upon this earth, and so it is that you strain at a gnat yet swallow a camel.  You of little faith, seek and you shall find, if he knocks and you open your heart and mind, then he shall enter in and sup with you. You have two choices, do the right thing eventually while time is still available. My opinion based on my understanding.


According to the believers, the spiritual realm can't be detected.  If it can't be detected, then how do you know it exists?

The universe is everything that exists.  You can't claim that something exists that lies outside of the universe.  NOthing lies outside of the universe.

Next you start spouting believer hocus-pocus.  It's a simple question:   Did God come from nothing, or did he come from something?  Either way you answer it, your theory of god and reality is a contradiction.


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> According to the believers, the spiritual realm can't be detected.  If it can't be detected, then how do you know it exists?
> 
> The universe is everything that exists.  You can't claim that something exists that lies outside of the universe.  NOthing lies outside of the universe.
> 
> Next you start spouting believer hocus-pocus.  It's a simple question:   Did God come from nothing, or did he come from something?  Either way you answer it, your theory of god and reality is a contradiction.


The spiritual realm most certainly can be detected, as the results are the detection after the fact, but I agree that - no - physically the two realms aren't compatible in a physical presence type of way, because one is spirit and the other is well physical or of this world.


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> The spiritual realm most certainly can be detected, as the results are the detection after the fact, but I agree that - no - physically the two realms aren't compatible in a physical presence type of way, because one is spirit and the other is well physical or of this world.


How is the spiritual realm detected?  Show me the scientific evidence that it exists.  How do you know it exists if you don't have any physical evidence of it?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And they immediately complied and returned the items that belonged to the white house.
> 
> Quite a contrast to the orange pile of shit. Hell, we had to extract top secret documents from him that he stole from the white house.


/------/ "Quite a contrast to the orange pile of shit. Hell, we had to extract top secret documents from him that he stole from the white house."

from another website
Jeff D
Former Military (1984–1992)2m
Having worked in a SCIF and having had to work with TS/SCI documents, the whole story seems rather laughable.

You have an entire agency who’s only purpose is to know -WHO- has -WHAT- a physical copy of a classified document -WHERE- that maintains the following

chain of custody log, that states who has exactly which copies (they are numbered) and where

container security log, that lists exactly which classified documents are nside (the ones not out on a custody log) and sealed with a two signature tamper proof security seal

facilities audit log that is two person signed that is checked 3 times a shift to verify that no seals are broken or tampered with

copy audit log that tracks exactly how many copies are made (It has a physicial counter that can’t be reset) that also logs where each copy is assigned (custody or container log)

And folks want me to believe that 15 BOXES existed that NO ONE had any idea what they were or who had them, and went unnoticed for MONTHS with a 3 time a shift security audit being performed…


----------



## beagle9

bripat9643 said:


> How is the spiritual realm detected?  Show me the scientific evidence that it exists.  How do you know it exists if you don't have any physical evidence of it?


To ask such a question is really sad, because you have experienced it throughout your life, but undoubtedly you have denide it when it contended with you, even though you came from that world when your soul was implanted into your mother's womb giving you your unique identity, but now you have patted yourself on the back as if you are totally responsible for everything in your life including your life..... So you have dubbed yourself a god with a little g, and of course not the one with a big G. There is only one God, even though your arrogance causes you to seek to be one yourself, IOW you suggesting that the spiritual realm doesn't exist, and therefore you answer to no one other than yourself. Not a good place to be in, but you do you ok.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> You babbled a lot of gobbledygook.    You're trying to say he came from nothing without actually saying it.
> 
> Just answer this simple question:  Did God come from something, or did he come from nothing?  The answer should only be one word.


Why should the answer be one word? That's just stupid. I answered the question that man is now as God once was. Do you have a reading problem? As God is now, man may become.


----------



## bripat9643

beagle9 said:


> To ask such a question is really sad, because you have experienced it throughout your life, but undoubtedly you have denide it when it contended with you, even though you came from that world when your soul was implanted into your mother's womb giving you your unique identity, but now you have patted yourself on the back as if you are totally responsible for everything in your life including your life..... So you have dubbed yourself a god with a little g, and of course not the one with a big G. There is only one God, even though your arrogance causes you to seek to be one yourself, IOW you suggesting that the spiritual realm doesn't exist, and therefore you answer to no one other than yourself. Not a good place to be in, but you do you ok.


I have?  I've never seen it, touched it, smelled it or heard it.  All you're saying is the true believers know it's there.  Well, sorry, but that isn't science.  If you can't detect it scientifically, it doesn't exist.  You're talking about magic, and no one who thinks rationally accepts magic.

You're basically admitting that God doesn't exist.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> Why should the answer be one word? That's just stupid. I answered the question that man is now as God once was. Do you have a reading problem? As God is now, man may become.


Because some propositions are either true or they aren't.  There's no third possibility.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> Because some propositions are either true or they aren't.  There's no third possibility.


This question isn't one of them. So, what else do you want to know?


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> This question isn't one of them. So, what else do you want to know?


Yes it is.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> Yes it is.


No it's not. So, what more do you want to know than where the God of this Universe came from?


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> No it's not. So, what more do you want to know than where the God of this Universe came from?


Yes it is.  Either everything comes from something, or it doesn't.  There is no third option, no matter how much you weasel.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> Yes it is.  Either everything comes from something, or it doesn't.  There is no third option, no matter how much you weasel.


I would argue there is only one answer. Something comes only from something and never nothing. So again, who is doing the weaseling. The thing is, I have no idea what your problem is.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> I would argue there is only one answer. Something comes only from something and never nothing. So again, who is doing the weaseling. The thing is, I have no idea what your problem is.


You're doing the weaseling.  You just gave two possible answers, not one.  You are assuming that God exists.  You need actual evidence to convince rational people.


----------



## MarathonMike

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, they didn't. They didn't understand which were donations to them and which were donations to the white house. The moment they were told, they returned it. That's not stealing. Stealing is what your orange lard and master did.


Cool story, never heard that one before.


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> You're doing the weaseling.  You just gave two possible answers, not one.  You are assuming that God exists.  You need actual evidence to convince rational people.


You aren't rational. Only rational people believe God exists and have evidence for this. Like I said, God organized the Universe after he was glorified in His resurrection. The evidence is the universe. Only irrational people would reject that the universe exists. Your belief is the universe came from nothing. That is irrational and illogical.


----------



## bripat9643

Cougarbear said:


> You aren't rational. Only rational people believe God exists and have evidence for this. Like I said, God organized the Universe after he was glorified in His resurrection. The evidence is the universe. Only irrational people would reject that the universe exists. Your belief is the universe came from nothing. That is irrational and illogical.


You believe in a gaseous vertebrate who lives above the clouds, and you tell me I'm not rational?

The universe is evidence of the universe, and that's all.  There's no evidence of some gaseous vertebrate with magical powers.

You call believing that the universe "irrational."  Yet, you believe God came from nothing.  So who's irrational?


----------



## Cougarbear

bripat9643 said:


> You believe in a gaseous vertebrate who lives above the clouds, and you tell me I'm not rational?
> 
> The universe is evidence of the universe, and that's all.  There's no evidence of some gaseous vertebrate with magical powers.
> 
> You call believing that the universe "irrational."  Yet, you believe God came from nothing.  So who's irrational?


You believe in something coming from nothing. Tell me that isn't irrational and illogical. Matter cannot be created nor destroyed. So, how did all this get here? It had to be God. It's the only rational and logical answer. And, especially when it comes to this universe we live in.


----------

